# Imus should go to Sirius



## J.H.

I am no fan of Imus by any means but the way he was treated this last week is disgraceful. He said something very stupid but should be completely ruined by that. So he should turn around and go to sirius and be free like he never has been. This whole thing has been a complete crock.


----------



## fs123

If either satrad company were smart they would offer him a one year deal just to show how its unrestricted airways are the future since its the subscribers that determine who stays not advertisers scared of the race baiter's.


----------



## josephmckinney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.H.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am no fan of Imus by any means but the way he was treated this last week is disgraceful. He said something very stupid but should be completely ruined by that. So he should turn around and go to sirius and be free like he never has been. This whole thing has been a complete crock.



He may have to go the Sirius route, CBS just fired him.


----------



## J.H.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *josephmckinney* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> He may have to go the Sirius route, CBS just fired him.



Yup thats what I was reffering too. This whole episode was just sickening and sad.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

Nobody is going to touch him.


For now and possibly forever.


He CLAIMS to be 67 years old. He looks like he is closer to 80, but I do think a few years have been SHAVED off and think he is either 70 or very close too it.


Most people his age RETIRE. It is probably just time for him to go anyway.


CBS and his attorneys will probably offer him a deal to the like of paying off the rest of his contract(he inked a 5 year deal last year I think), keep his mouthshut, and go away for the remainder of the deal, without the ability to sign with someone and somewhere else.


He will probably do that most likely.


----------



## josephmckinney

It definitely seems rather excessive. Wasn't CBS paying him to say outlandish things, he's been doing it for decades now.


----------



## lexa695

What pisses me off the most is CBS just made Sharpton look like a hero.


----------



## J.H.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What pisses me off the most is CBS just made Sharpton look like a hero.



Not only that but he has even more power now than he deserves. Its all digusting really.


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What pisses me off the most is CBS just made Sharpton look like a hero.



I just like to think that people of intelligence, limited/normal/superior, don't listen to Reverand Al "Tawana Brawley/I owe alot of people alot of money" Sharpton, and Reverand Jesse "Hymie Town" Jackson.


I just put at least a little bit of faith in people, that they are smarter than that.


Those two are just circus clowns. At least too me.


----------



## TVOD

The decision to fire Imus really came from the very top - Sumner Redstone. He also had no problem firing Tom Cruz at Paramount.


I doubt Sirius would hire Imus as Stern would have a fit. Mel wants to keep his most expensive employee happy.


----------



## himey

I was a fan of the Imus show. He had the best guests IMO. I have no problem with Sharpton or Jackson. That is what they do and Imus was over the line. I don't think the punishment fit the crime however. But like the spokesperson (Senior BBall player) of the Rutgers team said it is a money issue. She said that the reason that Imus was on the radio was he brought in a lot of advertising dollar. And that is the same reason he now isn't on the radio. Many of the major sponsors pulled out. He has been in the business long enough to deserve another chance IMO. I think he might...kind of like Bob Knight.


----------



## Buckeye911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was a fan of the Imus show. He had the best guests IMO. I have no problem with Sharpton or Jackson. That is what they do and Imus was over the line. I don't think the punishment fit the crime however. But like the spokesperson (Senior BBall player) of the Rutgers team said it is a money issue. She said that the reason that Imus was on the radio was he brought in a lot of advertising dollar. And that is the same reason he now isn't on the radio. Many of the major sponsors pulled out. He has been in the business long enough to deserve another chance IMO. I think he might...kind of like Bob Knight.



Exactly, loss of advertising revenue is what cost Imus his job. I enjoyed the show and will miss it. What he said was horrible but he does deserve another shot. Remember when ABC fired Bill Maher in 2002 for his comments on Iraq? He sure wasn't off the air long. A couple of months later he had exactly the same show with a different title on HBO.


Forget Imus going to Sirius, that's Howard's turf and he and Imus have a history of disliking each other that goes back 20 years or more. XM might be a possibility, maybe he could replace that hideous Opie and Anthony show.


----------



## barbie845

Neither sat radio company will touch Imus. This merger is putting everything on hold for both companies right now, and neither company has the cash to start making big name signings again...


Imus's mistake in this mess was that he was too nice, which as a listener shocked me... He apologized over and over, he went on Sharpton's radio show, on the Today's show, always apologizing...2 things wrong with that approach... That kept the issue alive and kept Sharpton's face in the news constantly.. And when you are wrestling around in the mud you have to get dirty, Imus should have got nasty and dirty with Sharpton, thats the only way to deal with scum like him...


----------



## Pat6366




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Buckeye911* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> XM might be a possibility, maybe he could replace that hideous Opie and Anthony show.



Is that what Howie told you to say or have you actually listened to the show?


----------



## Pat6366




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.H.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yup thats what I was reffering too. This whole episode was just sickening and sad.



JH, wow, we agree on something. (except of course he should go to XM)


----------



## STEELERSRULE

He isin't going to either one.


And Howard has stated he would not like too see Imus hired by satellite radio.


But if he was, he said he would get unbelievable joy of tormenting the crap out of him.


Especially if it was at Sirius. Or the merged company, if it happens.


But I doubt it.


----------



## barbie845

Stern's wouldn't be signing Imus's paycheck, so I doubt it matters what he thinks or wants... They worked for the same company in the past, if it happens( which I highly doubt will happen) they'll work for the same company again ..


Money makes people do strange things...


----------



## lexa695

Imus won't go to Sat radio not due to Stern, A&A, or anything other than the fact that he has no listeners any longer. Imus did NBC and CBS a favor by saying what he did. Imus has not had a big audience for about 10 years now and his once bountiful ad revenues were drying up around him. The cash cow he once was is now a skeleton in the middle of a road and turning to dust. The sad thing in this is there will be a lot of people who believe this was some sort of victory for blacks, when all it really was is a victory for corporate America.


----------



## westgate

if imus looks 80 it may be because hes a recovering alkie and has c.o.p.d. (chronic obstructive pulmanary disease); his lungs are compromised. some people have said that hes not a very nice person. these two ailments can cause that to happen, ie no booze and not enough o2. it may sound like a joke but its for real, i know because i also have the ailments. however, its no excuse for him saying what he did.


----------



## RaveD

I'm no Imus fan and I do think he's a racist. But this whole episode is such a sad comment on our society on so many levels.


Yet again we have a big crusade on our hands to "clean up" the airwaves and restore "decency" to our culture. Let's sterilize the world so we don't have to be good parents and bring our children up in such a way that they are inherently good, non-racist, and immune to being polluted by "indecency" on the airwaves. Let's clean up the media so we don't have to teach our children the difference between satire and hatred. Let the govenment protect everyone from having their feelings hurt by people on the radio who say bad things. Publicly crucify and punish those who dare to say racist things, rather than learn to accept that some people are a-holes and should not be taken seriously. Allow racist criminals who call themselves "reverand" to act as if they are leaders of their people, because apparently there are no true leaders available.


It's all just so ridiculous, and precious few public people are actually pointing it out. Ironically, Opie and Anthony are doing just that, and I strangely find myself agreeing with them over the last few days


----------



## HD Kraze

A-holes should not be on the public airwaves. Imus has a lot of influence and the capacity to shape the thinking of his fans and the public. Which is why most of his following still believe he should have remained on MSNBC and CBS. Our society has become too accepting of this type of behaviour, which is why Imus and others was surprised by the outcry.


As far as his career, I think that he is finished, he's damaged goods. I don't see anyone touching him right now. These old guys need to hang it up anyway.


----------



## Pat6366




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD Kraze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A-holes should not be on the public airwaves. Imus has a lot of influence and the capacity to shape the thinking of his fans and the public. Which is why most of his following still believe he should have remained on MSNBC and CBS. Our society has become too accepting of this type of behaviour, which is why Imus and others was surprised by the outcry.
> 
> 
> As far as his career, I think that he is finished, he's damaged goods. I don't see anyone touching him right now. These old guys need to hang it up anyway.



So, your saying that any type of material that might be offensive to a certian group of people should not be allowed on the air waves?


That would pretty much shut down broadcasting, wouldn't it? C'mon think about what you are saying, it's a real slippery slope.


----------



## J.H.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD Kraze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A-holes should not be on the public airwaves. Imus has a lot of influence and the capacity to shape the thinking of his fans and the public. Which is why most of his following still believe he should have remained on MSNBC and CBS. Our society has become too accepting of this type of behaviour, which is why Imus and others was surprised by the outcry.
> 
> 
> As far as his career, I think that he is finished, he's damaged goods. I don't see anyone touching him right now. These old guys need to hang it up anyway.



Well like I said his coments were disgusting and he should say hes sorry but to the extent that this was blown up is ridiculous. Sharpton and Jackson are the last two people anyone should apalogize to. Those two are disgraces in thier own right. Sharpton is at least has a good sense of humor and makes good pionts at times but overall is not someone any one should gravel too. Also I hope you will say the same thing about Rush Limbaugh,Glen Beck and Mike Savage who say WORSE than Imus and no one says a word. Now why is that you think? I could give a reason but i will be suspended from AVS for a while.


----------



## HD Kraze

Well, this will definately change the landscape of talk radio. The rules have been changed going forward. Everybody will have adhere to the rules or they will be gone too.


----------



## Pat6366




> Quote:
> Also I hope you will say the same thing about Rush Limbaugh,Glen Beck and Mike Savage who say WORSE than Imus and no one says a word. Now why is that you think?



This shows perfectly the danger of what is happening. What they say may be "worse" according to a certain group of people. There is a whole group of counterparts to the people that you list that say things which are acceptable to you yet others may find offensive. So, who is the judge as to what is offensive?

George Carlin's list of words that can't be said seems to be getting longer every day.


----------



## Pat6366




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD Kraze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, this will definately change the landscape of talk radio. The rules have been changed going forward. Everybody will have adhere to the rules or they will be gone too.



I get it now you're just messing with us, you had me going, I thought you were serious.


----------



## J.H.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD Kraze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, this will definately change the landscape of talk radio. The rules have been changed going forward. Everybody will have adhere to the rules or they will be gone too.



Oh that is just brillant. Who makes up the rules? Should i as an Italian be able to know the Sopranos off the air? No baby sees the slippery slope we are no sliding down. By the way I do not want Rush,Beck or Savage off the air even though I completely disagree with them.


----------



## RaveD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD Kraze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A-holes should not be on the public airwaves.



So we should throw the Constitution away?


And who should decide who the A-holes are? Sharpton and Jackson?


We have killed thousands of this country's people fighting a war on the basis that we are defending freedom. Yet at home, we are suppressing those very freedoms we are supposedly fighting for.


Imus has the right to say whatever he wants. People who are offended have the right not to listen.


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD Kraze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, this will definately change the landscape of talk radio. The rules have been changed going forward. Everybody will have adhere to the rules or they will be gone too.



Oh yeah, they will all be walking on eggshells now. Like Imus or hate him he had a lot of power, he made a lot of money for MSNBC and CBS and he had a lot of powerful guests on his show... None of that did him any good..


----------



## napa_newbie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RaveD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So we should throw the Constitution away?
> 
> 
> And who should decide who the A-holes are? Sharpton and Jackson?
> 
> 
> We have killed thousands of this country's people fighting a war on the basis that we are defending freedom. Yet at home, we are suppressing those very freedoms we are supposedly fighting for.
> 
> 
> Imus has the right to say whatever he wants. People who are offended have the right not to listen.



The sponsors have the right to pull their support. And that is what led to the firings, not what offended people.


What I can't understand is how he could possibly have that quote ready to go as a snarky comment, and not be a racist.


----------



## jonvall

I hope Howard gives him a show in Howard 101 and berates him all day!


THAT WOULD BE POETIC JUSTICE!!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Neither sat radio company will touch Imus. This merger is putting everything on hold for both companies right now, and neither company has the cash to start making big name signings again...
> 
> 
> Imus's mistake in this mess was that he was too nice, which as a listener shocked me... He apologized over and over, he went on Sharpton's radio show, on the Today's show, always apologizing...2 things wrong with that approach... That kept the issue alive and kept Sharpton's face in the news constantly.. And when you are wrestling around in the mud you have to get dirty, Imus should have got nasty and dirty with Sharpton, thats the only way to deal with scum like him...



I agree with this post. Until the merger occurs, he will not be hired by either satellite.


****


The second mistake (the first was the racist remark) Imus made was going on Sharpton's radio show. He should have immediately gone directly to Rutgers and had a dialog with them. He should have ignored that racist blowhole sham Reverend.


The thing that surprised me the most this week was the lack of support Imus got from the liberal elite media. The same (the real) whores, his daily guests, that used his show to sell their books, newspapers, magazines, news shows-- hawking their liberal agenda. Let's be clear, these were the bulk of his guests. Where are they now? His remark wasn't the first over the line remark he made. They knew this. The ironic thing is it's the conservative media that has been standing up for him all week.


This entire sad situation is giving us the opportunity to correct the racism that exists today and-- the hypocrisy.


----------



## barbie845

I agree with you about many of his guests abandoning him, they were all quick to come on his show to hump their books or TV shows, but once this happened most of them disappeared. And even though I am a conservative it would be easy for me to agree with your liberal elite media statement too, but I can't.. There were some that did come to his defense. David Gregory, Paul Bagola(sp), Carville, from the media all said he should have kept his job, and on the political side John Kerry and Joe Lieberman came to his defense.


I'm sure Imus didn't want to go out like this. So it won't surprise me if he gets a job somewhere( not sat radio though), even a brief stint somewhere to 'get even' with the guests and MSNBC and CBS for abandoning him..


MSNBC and CBS especially showed no class, firing him right in the middle of this radiothon they were having to raise money for sick kids... They couldn't wait a day or so, very selfish and classless.


----------



## J.H.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree with this post. Until the merger occurs, he will not be hired by either satellite.
> 
> 
> ****
> 
> 
> The second mistake (the first was the racist remark) Imus made was going on Sharpton's radio show. He should have immediately went directly to Rutgers and had a dialog with them. He should have ignored that racist blowhole sham Reverend.
> 
> 
> The thing that surprised me the most this week was the lack of support Imus got from the liberal elite media. The same (the real) whores, his daily guests, that used his show to sell their books, newspapers, magazines, news shows-- hawking their liberal agenda. Let's be clear, these were the bulk of his guests. Where are they now? His remark wasn't the first over the line remark he made. They knew this. The ironic thing is it's the conservative media that has been standing up for him all week.
> 
> 
> This entire sad situation is giving us the opportunity to correct the racism that exists today and-- the hypocrisy.



Here we go again the myth of the "liberal elite media". The biggest bunch of BS put out there by conservatives. Lets not start this please.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... There were some that did come to his defense. David Gregory, Paul Bagola(sp), Carville, from the media all said he should have kept his job, and on the political side John Kerry and Joe Lieberman came to his defense. .



The only prominent figure that I heard defending (forgiving) him was John Edwards. I am not saying that the other people you mentioned didn't defend him.







I must have missed that.


What I did hear was David Gregory and Frank Rich coming to his defense _after_ the firestorm. Regardless, the lack of support and overall silence from his friends was deafening compared to the thud of criticism.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.H.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here we go again the myth of the "liberal elite media". The biggest bunch of BS put out there by conservatives. Lets not start this please.



I agree, let's not go there







but why are you taking offense to that term? Liberal Elite Media is not a curse word. It accurately represents the majority of his guests. Ana Marie Cox used that term this week castigating Imus. She was quoted this week saying that she just used his show to earn her Elite Media Status badge. And this is after his bolstering her career.


----------



## LL3HD

Here's the source for the Cox statement.
http://tommywonk.blogspot.com/ 

_...I did the show almost solely to earn my media-elite merit badge. The sad truth is that unless you have a book to promote, there's often no other reason any writer or columnist has to do the show....
_

Great friends to have,







as I said, these friends of the Imus Show...they are the true ho's.


----------



## J.H.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree, let's not go there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but why are you taking offense to that term? Liberal Elite Media is not a curse word. It accurately represents the majority of his guests. Ana Marie Cox used that term this week castigating Imus. She was quoted this week saying that she just used his show to earn her Elite Media Status badge. And this is after his bolstering her career.



Because its a broad brush meant to disqualify reporting by the media in general. Its also BS. David Gregory is not liberal. If asking hard questions to a republican or conservative is liberal then I guess he is. Don't forget David Gregory was voted most even handed by the consevatives during the Clinton years so he must be doing something right. Its a loaded BS statement "liberal elite media" and we should avoid it at all costs of this thread will be shut down.


----------



## J.H.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's the source for the Cox statement.
> http://tommywonk.blogspot.com/
> 
> _...I did the show almost solely to earn my media-elite merit badge. The sad truth is that unless you have a book to promote, there's often no other reason any writer or columnist has to do the show....
> _
> 
> Great friends to have,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I said, these friends of the Imus Show...they are the true ho's.



She said "media elite" not "liberal media elite" I love how conservatives leave out or add words to fit there agenda.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.H.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> She said "media elite" not "liberal media elite" I love how conservatives leave out or add words to fit there agenda.










You are correct, I shouldn't have put the word liberal in her quote but it's not like I was trying to misrepresent her. In fact I even took a moment to find her exact quote.


This goes back to my original post about getting over the hypocrisy of everything. And to add to that post-- is the *selective sensitivity*. Liberal is not a bad word and my use of the word was not intended to rile you.


And I certainly do not care to get into a discussion regarding David Gregory or broad brush strokes etc.


----------



## J.H.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct, I shouldn't have put the word liberal in her quote but it's not like I was trying to misrepresent her. In fact I even took a moment to find her exact quote.
> 
> 
> This goes back to my original post about getting over the hypocrisy of everything. And to add to that post-- is the *selective sensitivity*. Liberal is not a bad word and my use of the word was not intended to rile you.
> 
> 
> And I certainly do not care to get into a discussion regarding David Gregory or broad brush strokes etc.



Liberal is not a bad word I consider myself "liberal" but the way in which its thrown out about media to discredit reporting its simply disgusting and it only applys when conservatives do not like whats being reported. This all goes back to Watergate but we aint aboyt to there. Lets end this now. I just heard Howard talking about IMUS coming to satellite and he wouldn't stop but thinks Sirius wouldn't need him for anything because he wont bring in subs.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.H.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just heard Howard talking about IMUS coming to satellite and he wouldn't stop but thinks Sirius wouldn't need him for anything because he wont bring in subs.



Imus hasn't had good ratings for decades. He _has_ however managed to garner huge ad revenues. I don't know of any other situation where the audience is small but the ad revenue is large.


Without advertisers, I can't see how he can bring money to the table for satellite. I agree with you,







he certainly isn't going to bring subscribers. In fact, his audience has increased over the past year primarily due to the folks that didn't follow Howard to Sirius, those that were looking for a Howard replacement or alternative on celestial radio.


If Mel can come up with a hook to generate revenue then Imus is there but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Imus hasn't had good ratings for decades. He _has_ however managed to garner huge ad revenues. I don't know of any other situation where the audience is small but the ad revenue is large.
> 
> 
> Without advertisers, I can't see how he can bring money to the table for satellite. I agree with you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he certainly isn't going to bring subscribers. In fact, his audience has increased over the past year primarily due to the folks that didn't follow Howard to Sirius, those that were looking for a Howard replacement or alternative on celestial radio.
> 
> 
> If Mel can come up with a hook to generate revenue then Imus is there but I doubt that will happen.



It's called demographics. Imus's audience was mostly the 25 to 55 year old white male. Advertisers like NetJets and Mercedes Benz proves that..At one time he got more money per ad then anyone else in radio, including Stern even though Stern had many more listeners.


I was listening to WFAN yesterday, and in a way they're stuck between a rock and a hard place. The afternoon DJ's mentioned that since the firing many advertisers have pulled their spots off of all of WFAN's shows..WFAN was losing more advertisers because of the firing then because of his comment.. Nothing WFAN can do though, CBS owns them and runs the show...


----------



## J.H.

I don't understand something? If you don't have lots of listeners how do create huge advertising dollars? Thats simply makes no sense to me. He hasn't had a big audience for a long time I understand so where the money coming from and why?


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.H.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't understand something? If you don't have lots of listeners how do create huge advertising dollars? Thats simply makes no sense to me. He hasn't had a big audience for a long time I understand so where the money coming from and why?



DEMOGRAPHICS...His audience was mostly 25-55 year old WHITE males, a group of people with MONEY.. Thats why an advertiser like NetJets advertised a lot on his show. NetJets is a company where you leasing or buying part ownership of private jets, then when you need to fly somewhere you can do it privately and in style.. You better have some serious pocket change if you're a NetJet customer. NetJets isn't going to buy advertising spots on a show that caters to kids, or a demographic that doesn't have much cash..


He had many, many advertisers whose products would be considered high end merchandise..And these kind of companies are going to pay top dollar to reach that 25-55 white male demographic..


----------



## J.H.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DEMOGRAPHICS...His audience was mostly 25-55 year old WHITE males, a group of people with MONEY.. Thats why an advertiser like NetJets advertised a lot on his show. NetJets is a company where you leasing or buying part ownership of private jets, then when you need to fly somewhere you can do it privately and in style.. You better have some serious pocket change if you're a NetJet customer. NetJets isn't going to buy advertising spots on a show that caters to kids, or a demographic that doesn't have much cash..
> 
> 
> He had many, many advertisers whose products would be considered high end merchandise..And these kind of companies are going to pay top dollar to reach that 25-55 white male demographic..



Interesting pionts. He did have a fancy coffe machine he was selling to for a while I forget the name now. Plus American express was one of his sponsors and thats very BIG money. By the way of coarse I am a customer of Netjets







so I know all about them. Well I actually hope he does end up on Satellite because its the place where artists or shock jocks do not have to worry about sponsors and overall I think thats a good thing. Maybe all radio personalitys including people like Rush will end up there for sheer freedom reasons? Who knows?


----------



## Pat6366




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *napa_newbie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The sponsors have the right to pull their support. And that is what led to the firings, not what offended people.
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is how he could possibly have that quote ready to go as a snarky comment, and not be a racist.



The sponsors caved to a couple of loud mouths, who represented a group of people that were most likely not their customers. If they were smart they would have stuck it out for a week and let things die and then move on. There are far worse things going out over the airwaves than what Imus said. Regarding his comment, I could recite some phrases that are common in movies and music that would offend many people and I am not a racist.


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> He did have a fancy coffe machine he was selling to for a while I forget the name now.



Just in case you want to buy one for your NetJet....











Tassimo Hot Beverage System


----------



## Bill Broderick

Although Imus' show was cancelled, I'm not so sure that he was actually "fired" by CBS Radio. Apparently he signed a 5 year contract with them in last year or so. Nothing that he said violated FCC regulations. So, unless Imus has a fool for an agent and signed a really bad contract, I'd be willing to bet that CBS will have to continue to pay Imus' contract for the next few years. That's what they had to do when they canceled Opie & Anthony's show in 2002. O&A continued to get paid until mid-2004 and then had to wait for the no-compete period in their contract expired before they started at XM.


If Imus wants to go on satellite, he and CBS will probably have to negotiate a release of his contract.


Also, if Imus were to go to satellite, I would think that XM would be his first choice. As much as Imus dislikes Stern, he likes Opie (from the Opie & Anthony Show) just as much. He was a big supporter of theirs when they got fired. He went out of his way to advise Opie when they were getting ready to make their comeback, he certainly put in a good word for them to Joel Hollander (the ex-president of CBS radio) when CBS was looking to replace David Lee Roth and he has thanked O&A for their support, on the air, quite a few times, this past week.


If the merger goes through, which satellite company he joins could become a moot point (if he does go to a satellite company). But I would be surprised if Sirius were his first choice.


----------



## barbie845

Or CBS could buy out his contract, thus releasing him immediately..


And the last 3-4 years I've hardly ever heard Imus mention Stern much. Except for when Stern went to satellite, and then he pretty much just wished him luck... I think he's mellowed out regarding Stern lately. Years ago, oh yeah there was no love on Imus's part for Stern, but now he seems much different regarding Stern...


And Imus and Karmazin always had a good relationship. All that said I seriously doubt he'll end up on sat radio. He's too old for that big of a change, and I doubt he'll pull in the subs needed to pay his salary, and with this merger hanging over XM and Sirius's head they have more important things to do...


----------



## RaveD

I bet it winds up in the courts, with CBS trying to get out of paying the remainder of Imus' contract.


Although he didn't technically break any FCC violations, his own (over)reaction to what he said could be used against him, proving that he accepts that what he said was wrong, and since what he said led directly to the loss of sponsors of the show, they could have a case.


But then Imus will accept a settlement.


The real question is, will he get access to his old tapes?


----------



## TVOD

A big question is will Don Imus live long enough to see the end of his contract or a settlement. 66? He looks more like 96. TV was not his friend and came off as death warmed over. His future seems more limited by this factor than his political correctness.


----------



## mgpt6

Kamazin will hire Imus after the merger is done ,or doesnt go through with XM.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RaveD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bet it winds up in the courts, with CBS trying to get out of paying the remainder of Imus' contract....But then Imus will accept a settlement.



Imus cannot afford to sit back and collect a paycheck the way O&A did when they were fired. He _has_ to resolve his contract situation _as quickly as possible_. Imus has his charity ranch to maintain, which has been kept alive mainly through corporate donations and sponsorship. Without a microphone to promote these big corporate sponsors, his ranch is finished.


I'm sure he has lawyers busy right now trying to straighten out his contract and he is probably trying to set up a meeting with Mel.

He'll mow Howard's lawn at this point.


He can't afford to retire.


----------



## J.H.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Imus cannot afford to sit back and collect a paycheck the way O&A did when they were fired. He _has_ to resolve his contract situation _as quickly as possible_. Imus has his charity ranch to maintain, which has been kept alive mainly through corporate donations and sponsorship. Without a microphone to promote these big corporate sponsors, his ranch is finished.
> 
> 
> I'm sure he has lawyers busy right now trying to straighten out his contract and he is probably trying to set up a meeting with Mel.
> 
> He'll mow Howard's lawn at this point.
> 
> 
> He can't afford to retire.



He did just sign up for another 5 years so it appears he can't retire.


----------



## cixelsid

His contract will have a 'morals' clause that allows CBS to dump him for this action.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.H.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> He did just sign up for another 5 years so it appears he can't retire.



He signed a 5-year contract and he was fired.

CBS can continue to pay him and keep him in a locked box until his contract is up as they did O&A. This might keep him comfortable but it is not going to help his ranch.


He has to get out of his contract in order to be able to pursue a new job and get his sponsors back and keep the ranch.


He can't retire and he can't stay under contract stifled by CBS. They are in the drivers seat. They can refuse to pay him and he won't fight because if he wants to continue with the ranch he needs to get back on the air.


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> He signed a 5-year contract and he was fired.
> 
> CBS can continue to pay him and keep him in a locked box until his contract is up as they did O&A. This might keep him comfortable but it is not going to help his ranch.
> 
> 
> He has to get out of his contract in order to be able to pursue a new job and get his sponsors back and keep the ranch.
> 
> 
> He can't retire and he can't stay under contract stifled by CBS. They are in the drivers seat. They can refuse to pay him and he won't fight because if he wants to continue with the ranch he needs to get back on the air.



No one knows for sure but the rumor was he made 10-12 million a year. I think thats enough to keep any ranch going.. PLUS he has a whole line of food and cleaning products whose profits go to the ranch.. Not having a radio show will hurt, but I seriously doubt he lose that ranch...


As for CBS not paying him because a morals clause.. CBS had to pay O&A when they fired them. If Imus had even a decent agent when this new contract was signed I doubt without a court battle CBS is going to get away without paying him...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No one knows for sure but the rumor was he made 10-12 million a year. I think thats enough to keep any ranch going.. PLUS he has a whole line of food and cleaning products whose profits go to the ranch.. Not having a radio show will hurt, but I seriously doubt he lose that ranch...
> 
> 
> As for CBS not paying him because a morals clause.. CBS had to pay O&A when they fired them. If Imus had even a decent agent when this new contract was signed I doubt without a court battle CBS is going to get away without paying him...



You're missing my point. He always played with other people's money. Sure he can afford to run the ranch but now it's going to cost him. He was on the verge of selling the whole cleaning products line, at least that's what was rumored. I'm sure with the release of his wife's new book and promotional tour (which was cancelled) this would have helped seal that deal but that's not going to happen now.


He has to reach into his pockets now. There's a big difference when everyone else is paying for your life and the only money you spend is just for tax purposes.


And without him on the air fixing things, his product line is sure to tank.


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're missing my point. He always played with other people's money. Sure he can afford to run the ranch but now it's going to cost him. He was on the verge of selling the whole cleaning products line, at least that's what was rumored. I'm sure with the release of his wife's new book and promotional tour (which was cancelled) this would have helped seal that deal but that's not going to happen now.
> 
> 
> He has to reach into his pockets now. There's a big difference when everyone else is paying for your life and the only money you spend is just for tax purposes.
> 
> 
> And without him on the air fixing things, his product line is sure to tank.



Paul Newman has a camp for kids, run totally by donations.. There's plenty of ways to run a charity without a radio show. Advertising, products whose profits go to the charity, knock on doors, make phone calls and twist arms.. The guy was in radio for 30 years, he's knows plenty of people whose arms he could twist... He has a bzillion contacts.


And don't sell him short on what he donated from his pocket. He donated 100's of thousands of his own money every year.


If you don't like the guy, fine. But anyone who does more in one year to help sick kids then you, I and everyone else on this forum combined will do in our lifetime deserves some kudos for that work..


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And don't sell him short on what he donated from his pocket. He donated 100's of thousands of his own money every year.
> 
> 
> If you don't like the guy, fine. But anyone who does more in one year to help sick kids then you, I and everyone else on this forum combined will do in our lifetime deserves some kudos for that work..



I like him and have been entertained by him (and especially his crew) on and off for 30 years but I think a lot of his charity has been convenient tax shelters. Regardless, he's still helping people big time and this is true and commendable.


----------



## TVOD

If Jerry can do it, so can Imus. All he needs to do is figure out which holiday to do his telethon around, and what song he can sing at the end. I think "Plastic Jesus" as Rev. Billy Sol Hargis would work.


----------



## LL3HD

good read ...
http://www.nypost.com/seven/04152007...y_friedman.htm


----------



## LL3HD

another good one from last week
http://www.nypost.com/seven/04132007...lla_femina.htm


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.H.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well like I said his coments were disgusting and he should say hes sorry but to the extent that this was blown up is ridiculous. Sharpton and Jackson are the last two people anyone should apalogize to. Those two are disgraces in thier own right. Sharpton is at least has a good sense of humor and makes good pionts at times but overall is not someone any one should gravel too. Also I hope you will say the same thing about Rush Limbaugh,Glen Beck and Mike Savage who say WORSE than Imus and no one says a word. Now why is that you think? I could give a reason but i will be suspended from AVS for a while.



Actually Rush used "Ho" on one of his braodcasts, but I think Sharpton and his olk probably thought he was too big for them to take on.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just in case you want to buy one for your NetJet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tassimo Hot Beverage System



Tassimo is not expensive. I mean if you are comparing it to a Mr. Coffee machine, yeah it's expensive, but it is about the same price as a Krups machine. The only thing expensive about it is the damn pods you need buy to use the machine. Avg cup of coffee is about 50 cents compared to about 20 cents for a regular machine.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Broderick* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Although Imus' show was cancelled, I'm not so sure that he was actually "fired" by CBS Radio. Apparently he signed a 5 year contract with them in last year or so. Nothing that he said violated FCC regulations. So, unless Imus has a fool for an agent and signed a really bad contract, I'd be willing to bet that CBS will have to continue to pay Imus' contract for the next few years. That's what they had to do when they canceled Opie & Anthony's show in 2002. O&A continued to get paid until mid-2004 and then had to wait for the no-compete period in their contract expired before they started at XM.
> 
> 
> If Imus wants to go on satellite, he and CBS will probably have to negotiate a release of his contract.
> 
> 
> Also, if Imus were to go to satellite, I would think that XM would be his first choice. As much as Imus dislikes Stern, he likes Opie (from the Opie & Anthony Show) just as much. He was a big supporter of theirs when they got fired. He went out of his way to advise Opie when they were getting ready to make their comeback, he certainly put in a good word for them to Joel Hollander (the ex-president of CBS radio) when CBS was looking to replace David Lee Roth and he has thanked O&A for their support, on the air, quite a few times, this past week.
> 
> 
> If the merger goes through, which satellite company he joins could become a moot point (if he does go to a satellite company). But I would be surprised if Sirius were his first choice.



I would bet there was some sort of morals clause in that contract which they can say he broke, especially in light of O&A deal.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually Rush used "Ho" on one of his braodcasts,










Right now on his show Rush is talking about the death of the Hawaiian entertainer Don Ho and he's beeping his last name (to make a point). Too funny.


----------



## RaveD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would bet there was some sort of morals clause in that contract which they can say he broke, especially in light of O&A deal.



They did not cancel O&A's contract. They continued to get paid, just taken off the air.


It's a different situation than Imus. They wanted to keep O&A from getting another job, disparaging the company, and possibly competing with Stern in the mornings. Imus had no ratings so they have no reason to keep him from going elsewhere, plus, nobody would hire him.


----------



## RaveD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgpt6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Kamazin will hire Imus after the merger is done ,or doesnt go through with XM.



Never in a million years.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RaveD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They did not cancel O&A's contract. They continued to get paid, just taken off the air.
> 
> 
> It's a different situation than Imus. They wanted to keep O&A from getting another job, disparaging the company, and possibly competing with Stern in the mornings. Imus had no ratings so they have no reason to keep him from going elsewhere, plus, nobody would hire him.



In todays NY Daily News, it is reported that Imus already has offers for more money and one has a TV Simulacast deal. He said he would spend the summer at his ranch in New Mexico to be with the kids there and then make a decission on if he wnts to return to radio.


----------



## barbie845

Stern, O&A, Imus...Shock jocks like them I'm sure have different moral clauses in their contracts then the average entertainer or sports personality because of the type of show they do..


Short of being arrested for murder or child molestation I'd bet any of these guys would still get paid when they're fired...


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Imus had no ratings so they have no reason to keep him from going elsewhere, plus, nobody would hire him.



Yeah CBS and MSNBC paid him 10 million a year because he made no money for them and had no listeners...


For ONCE use you own head and stop parroting Stern..Just once....


----------



## lexa695

I think as far as ranking, Imus wasn't doing all that well. Mike and Mike on ESPN radio claimed the number 1 morning spot when Stern went to Sirius. I don't know how far Imus dropped, but it was said he made a lot of ad revenue do to the demographic he appealed to (people who have money unlike the Stern listeners).


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> it was said he made a lot of ad revenue do to the demographic he appealed to (people who have money unlike the Stern listeners).




I wonder who said that....


----------



## J.H.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think as far as ranking, Imus wasn't doing all that well. Mike and Mike on ESPN radio claimed the number 1 morning spot when Stern went to Sirius. I don't know how far Imus dropped, but it was said he made a lot of ad revenue do to the demographic he appealed to (people who have money unlike the Stern listeners).



Stern fans don't have money? I think that is faulty for sure. I listen and make decent living. Is there a real way to tell if the people listening have money? how come CBS was paying HS 20 million a year if the people listening "don't have money"?


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.H.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stern fans don't have money? I think that is faulty for sure. I listen and make decent living. Is there a real way to tell if the people listening have money? how come CBS was paying HS 20 million a year if the people listening "don't have money"?



Because he can still sell tons of Pepsi and M&M's to his listeners where Imus sold cars and house hold products.


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Is there a real way to tell if the people listening have money?



These corporations spend MILLIONS on their ads. You can be sure they know exactly what the demographic of the audience is before they buy ad time from any show.


----------



## J.H.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Because he can still sell tons of Pepsi and M&M's to his listeners where Imus sold cars and house hold products.



I recall Howard had car commercials.


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.H.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recall Howard had car commercials.



But were the cars Mercedes and Lexus?


Besides JH, I thought you and me already went through all this...










I'm sure all morning shows have car commercials. But do they have jet commercials too?


----------



## mercury

Imus only had about 350,00 viewers on msnbc..

as far as his Radio show....he trolled the bottom in just about every market.

the Reason Imus made money is he reinvented himself with Politics and became a Cowboy


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mercury* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Imus only had about 350,00 viewers on msnbc..
> 
> as far as his Radio show....he trolled the bottom in just about every market.
> 
> the Reason Imus made money is he reinvented himself with Politics and became a Cowboy




So the advertisers had nothing to do with him making money?










Those companies who advertised on his show sure were a bunch of dummies.


----------



## mercury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So the advertisers had nothing to do with him making money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those companies who advertised on his show sure were a bunch of dummies.



Google it.



Imus' radio show originates from WFAN in New York City and is syndicated nationally by Westwood One, both of which are managed by CBS. The show reached an estimated 361,000 viewers on MSNBC in the first three months of the year, up 39 percent from last year. That's the best competitive position it has ever achieved against CNN (372,000 viewers).


----------



## Dwight2001

I hope and pray, Sirius is not so stupid to hire that Racist. I will personally drop my subscription and I'm sure others will also, if they do hire him. From reading this post, no one has said that this firing wasn't just from what he said recently but according to the NBC head, (can't remember his name right now) there has been a series of incidents. Mike Wallace on 60 Minutes pointed out when Imus and his flunkies used the 'N' word in the past.


Please don't respond by saying rappers use the 'N' word too. It doesn't negate what he did. 2 wrongs don't make a right. Was Sharpton and Jackson oppurtunist? Sure they were. Imus isn't only a Racist but stupid for falling into their trap.


From all accounts, co-workers outside of the show dreaded working with him and found him to be beligerent. I really believe NBC and CBS were looking for an excuse to fire him.


As an American we have to get past this climate where it's ok to use Racist and Sexist terms without consequence. This is not a 1st Amendment issue. He has attacked people who do not have a forum to respond. It's also not a simple stick and stones issue either. No one has ever been hit with a stick or had a stone thrown at them without some words first being said. It was comfortable for Racist to first use the 'N' word and then graduate to Lynching.


I'm not just referring to Racist, but also to Rappers who think it's ok to refer to women as Hoes and Bitches. Next you will have all the 'Pacman'Jones of the world beating up on women, whether they are strippers or not.


If this sentiment is not nipped in the bud it could result in disastreous cirmcumstances.


I'm glad to see Don Imus go and hope he never comes back.


Dwight2001


----------



## RAVEN56706

listen.... in the real world, IMUS's firing is just. Come on..... in the corporate world, if anyone said something like that, they would get fired. Do i think he is a racist?..... no.... If we can look back at comedians saying the same thing about white people, can we call them racist..... no....


he has helped all kinds of children. children of all races..... does this make him a racist.... no.


he is a good man who said a stupid, idiotic thing....


As for Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson, they are the biggest instigators in the world. Al Sharpton is number 1 on the list. He said the Duke boys were guilty and look at the outcome. I see no picket lines, no endless fighting against rappers who say stupid idiotic stuff.....


i think its time he looks at the problem as a whole instead of jumping the gun on any other races....


----------



## RAVEN56706

plus i doubt sirius or xm will hire imus.... it doesnt look good now... he needs to lay low


----------



## barbie845

I'm not going to respond to your other points, thats been done over and over the past week or so. Believe what you want to believe, thats your right...


But this point leaves me shaking my head...



> Quote:
> f this sentiment is not nipped in the bud it could result in disastreous cirmcumstances.




Nipped in the bud? Nipped??????? You make it sound like this language and sentiment is something new...


What planet have you lived on the past 3-4 decades?


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RAVEN56706* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> listen.... in the real world, IMUS's firing is just. Come on..... in the corporate world, if anyone said something like that, they would get fired. Do i think he is a racist?..... no.... If we can look back at comedians saying the same thing about white people, can we call them racist..... no....
> 
> 
> he has helped all kinds of children. children of all races..... does this make him a racist.... no.
> 
> 
> he is a good man who said a stupid, idiotic thing....
> 
> 
> As for Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson, they are the biggest instigators in the world. Al Sharpton is number 1 on the list. He said the Duke boys were guilty and look at the outcome. I see no picket lines, no endless fighting against rappers who say stupid idiotic stuff.....
> 
> 
> i think its time he looks at the problem as a whole instead of jumping the gun on any other races....




Well said...


Plus add bad timing into the mix too.... I hate to say this, but I don't how to say it any other way. If Imus opened his big fat mouth this week, with all thats happening in VA. the cameras wouldn't be on Sharpton, and with Sharpton if there no cameras there's no cause...So Imus probably would still have his job....


----------



## Dwight2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not going to respond to your other points, thats been done over and over the past week or so. Believe what you want to believe, thats your right...
> 
> 
> But this point leaves me shaking my head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nipped in the bud? Nipped??????? You make it sound like this language and sentiment is something new...
> 
> 
> What planet have you lived on the past 3-4 decades?




Barbie, perhaps that was a poor statement that I made with "Nipped" but the "Sentiment" I was trying to state was that it needed to end.


Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## RAVEN56706

Sharpton has got to be the biggest racist in the world..... some black people i know hate him. They call him a liar and out for himself...


like i said before and i say it again.... with sharpton doing this, this seems to be the beginning of something big and we arent going to like it...



racism and reverse racism is back in its true form and he isnt helping.....


----------



## mercury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dwight2001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hope and pray, Sirius is not so stupid to hire that Racist. I will personally drop my subscription and I'm sure others will also, if they do hire him. From reading this post, no one has said that this firing wasn't just from what he said recently but according to the NBC head, (can't remember his name right now) there has been a series of incidents. Mike Wallace on 60 Minutes pointed out when Imus and his flunkies used the 'N' word in the past.
> 
> 
> Please don't respond by saying rappers use the 'N' word too. It doesn't negate what he did. 2 wrongs don't make a right. Was Sharpton and Jackson oppurtunist? Sure they were. Imus isn't only a Racist but stupid for falling into their trap.
> 
> 
> From all accounts, co-workers outside of the show dreaded working with him and found him to be beligerent. I really believe NBC and CBS were looking for an excuse to fire him.
> 
> 
> As an American we have to get past this climate where it's ok to use Racist and Sexist terms without consequence. This is not a 1st Amendment issue. He has attacked people who do not have a forum to respond. It's also not a simple stick and stones issue either. No one has ever been hit with a stick or had a stone thrown at them without some words first being said. It was comfortable for Racist to first use the 'N' word and then graduate to Lynching.
> 
> 
> I'm not just referring to Racist, but also to Rappers who think it's ok to refer to women as Hoes and Bitches. Next you will have all the 'Pacman'Jones of the world beating up on women, whether they are strippers or not.
> 
> 
> If this sentiment is not nipped in the bud it could result in disastreous cirmcumstances.
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see Don Imus go and hope he never comes back.
> 
> 
> Dwight2001




My only comment to your statement is this,


Chinese, Arabs, Caucasians, Native Americans, Irish, Greeks, Catholics, Jews are all fair game and take hits left and right !!


As soon as African Americans take a hit(by a White) the world explodes. yet I watch racist blacks over and over on Fox news put whites down with racist comments, and these are black LEADERS!!! Sorry but as a ****** american It gets very annoying to the point were I find myself starting to hate !!


What Imus did was wrong, definitely WRONG...but good god,

can this get blown out of proportion anymore then it is. The man LOST a 30 year career....


you would think he killed someone...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mercury* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Catholics, Jews are all fair game and take hits left and right !!
> 
> ....What Imus did was wrong, definitely WRONG...can this get blown out of proportion anymore then it is. The man LOST a 30 year career....you would think he killed someone...



Like I said a few days ago


It's this selective sensitivity







the hypocrisy is neck deep.


----------



## RAVEN56706

poor guy.....thank god us hispanics hate everyone equally... LOLOLOLOL


----------



## hdtv00

I don't think what Imus did was wrong. Hell I think it was even funny. So someones FEELINGS got hurt , yep sure lets fire someone now, opps there goes freedom of speech and kiss regular radio bye bye because its over. Maybe what he did was bad because now everytime I see a black chick I think right off oh look a nappy headed ho.


Come on people , it's got to the point were feelings can't even be hurt now. Jesus this country is becoming a joke more and more every day.


Imus will never go to siruis howard says he'd never allow it. So the whole thread is pointless.


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well said...
> 
> 
> Plus add bad timing into the mix too.... I hate to say this, but I don't how to say it any other way. If Imus opened his big fat mouth this week, with all thats happening in VA. the cameras wouldn't be on Sharpton, and with Sharpton if there no cameras there's no cause...So Imus probably would still have his job....



That is the thing about the press in general, and the public at large is very fickle, and can change where it's focusing on in a heartbeat.


Especially if something else BIG comes along.


I agree, Don Imus is probably somewhat/somewhere deep inside himself is relieved that the tragedy occured in Blacksburg, VA yesterday.


QUIZ: WHAT WAS THE #1 STORY ON SEPTEMBER 10th, 2001 BEFORE THOSE PLANES TRAGICALLY HIT THE TWIN TOWERS, PENTAGON, AND CRASHED IN WESTERN PENNSYLVANIA?


Anyone remember?


I'll give you hints later on if you don't know. Once I mention it, you will be like, "Oh Yeah!"


Got him(IMUS) off the front page, and out of people's minds.


Now for the next couple of weeks will be hearing about how:


1. The campus police/police in general did a bad job(which I 100% DISAGREE WITH. This is the reason to hate lawyers/and the press in general. They did everything they could. Everyone's hindsight is 20/20 now, of course. And the county/college will most likely get sued over this)


2. How we need better gun control, and how the 2nd Amendment should be wiped out of the Amendments to the Constitution. Spoken by complete morons like Rosie, and any other blowhard who can get a little attention. But, they are entitled to their opinions.


QUIZ: ANYONE KNOW "WHY" THE 2ND AMENDMENT WAS ADDED O THE CONSTITUTION?


I am not looking for your "CURRENT" political beliefs, but the reason(at least the most mentioned reason) why it was put in there.



P.S. Here is a GREAT article written by Jason Whitlock of the Kansas City Star about the whole Don"Bigot" Imus, Reverand"Tawana Brawley, I don't pay any of my bills" Sharpton, and Jesse "Hymie Town" Jackson.


Excellent read, and well put. He even nails the head coach of Rutgers Women's Basketball, who is getting off "scott free", and he is 100% correct on that:


http://www.kansascity.com/182/story/66339.html


----------



## RAVEN56706

this seems to be going now where.... MOD... please close this thread..... this might get ugly...


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Chinese, Arabs, Caucasians, Native Americans, Irish, Greeks, Catholics, Jews are all fair game and take hits left and right !!



On Imus's show they sure were fair game, along with him being fair game. I don't think a show went by where one of his crew didn't wish for him to die.










Of all the hypocrisy and BS I think thats what surprises me most. There was never any hate involved in the ethnic and sexist jokes, it was just funny stuff..


Maybe it's just me, living in NY all my life and being around all sorts of different ethnic groups I've been on both ends of ethnic jokes.. As long as they weren't hurtful or hateful 99% of the people I know enjoy a good laugh once in awhile, even at their own expense....


I guess sense of humor is another victim of the politically correct word police..


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *STEELERSRULE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> QUIZ: WHAT WAS THE #1 STORY ON SEPTEMBER 10th, 2001 BEFORE THOSE PLANES TRAGICALLY HIT THE TWIN TOWERS, PENTAGON, AND CRASHED IN WESTERN PENNSYLVANIA?
> 
> 
> Anyone remember?



I remember it being Lizzy Grubman. She backed her daddy's AMG 55 MB SUV into a crowd at OBI in LI.. do I win?


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RAVEN56706* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this seems to be going now where.... MOD... please close this thread..... this might get ugly...



I think this discussion has been very civil... Especially compared to the Stern/O&A threads of the past....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think this discussion has been very civil... Especially compared to the Stern/O&A threads of the past....



I agree.


----------



## mercury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think this discussion has been very civil... Especially compared to the Stern/O&A threads of the past....





Stern/O&A, you had to bring them in to this, you ^&%#(%#@!%*er


----------



## RAVEN56706

true but i just dont want it to get out of hand....



the media has gotten out of control.... but i dispise al sharpton and jesse jackson.... they are the biggest hypocrites on the planet.....



no one can say anything....its becoming disgusting


----------



## mercury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RAVEN56706* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> true but i just dont want it to get out of hand....
> 
> 
> 
> the media has gotten out of control.... but i dispise al sharpton and jesse jackson.... they are the biggest hypocrites on the planet.....
> 
> 
> 
> no one can say anything....its becoming disgusting




I think AVS is more civil...


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I remember it being Lizzy Grubman. She backed her daddy's AMG 55 MB SUV into a crowd at OBI in LI.. do I win?



Nope. Try Again


Hint:


This individual was being touted as a possibly being involved in murdering someone. This person was completely unknown(only known by his constiguents. Hint! Hint!) to the public at large until this tragedy happened, and then the press took hold, and went nuts as usual.


Can we please place people like Nancy Grace and Geraldo Rivera as THE WORST PEOPLE IN WORLD LIST permenantly? That would be nice.


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mercury* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stern/O&A, you had to bring them in to this, you ^&%#(%#@!%*er























> Quote:
> rue but i just dont want it to get out of hand....



I hear ya.. But shock jocks aside, I think most here seem to be in agreement on most of the other issues on what happened last week...


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *STEELERSRULE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope. Try Again
> 
> 
> Hint:
> 
> 
> This individual was being touted as a possibly being involved in murdering someone. This person was completely unknown(only known by his constiguents. Hint! Hint!) to the public at large until this tragedy happened, and then the press took hold, and went nuts as usual.
> 
> 
> Can we please place people like Nancy Grace and Geraldo Rivera as THE WORST PEOPLE IN WORLD LIST permenantly? That would be nice.




I'll take my prize in cash please.....


Gary Condit


----------



## RAVEN56706

what about him..... does he have anything to do with this topic


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll take my prize in cash please.....
> 
> 
> Gary Condit



I couldn't think of his name but I like my answer better. Condit's situation was a lingering news story that just wouldn't go away. It was kicked around back and forth in the media for a long time. Lizzie was a more recent story that was primed for a big press conclusion. Then the world changed and her screen time was done.


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll take my prize in cash please.....
> 
> 
> Gary Condit



A BIG, GIGANTIC, ED MCMAHON "You are correct, sir!" to you.


Gary Condit. Name ring a bell.


I am not sure about the timelinne here, but he had,, just before 9/11, did the interview with Connie Chung where his answer was mainly, "I can't or won't answer that question at this time Connie."


Now this poor guy DID have a relationship with Chandra Levy(probably an affair), and then people began to think he had her "killed" to keep her mouth shut.


Low and behold, after the true evil people in the world(Geraldo mainly. Satan's wife, Nancy Grace, was not on the scene yet) had pretty much CONDEMENED the guy to actually murderring this poor girl(Duke Case, Jon-Benet's family anyone?) to keep her quiet, her body turns up a year or two(I am not sure when, but at least a year) in a Park in Washington, D.C. Turns out she was murdered in a random act, or scarier, a possible serial killer STILL possibly living in the D.C. area.


This case has never been solved to my knowledge.


His9Condits) career as a Congressman was destroyed, and who knows if he still is married or not. Or if he even has a relationship with his kids.


He did cheat. But did not kill.


But don't tell that to the press. They will decide. And then when they are proven wrong, you won't hear a damn thing for them.


Why?


Because they have already moved on to their next victim/victims long ago.


----------



## RAVEN56706

again.... what does this have to do with IMUS situation....


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I couldn't think of his name but I like my answer better. Condit's situation was a lingering news story that just wouldn't go away. It was kicked around back and forth in the media for a long time. Lizzie was a more recent story that was primed for a big press conclusion. Then the world changed and her screen time was done.




Having been born and raised in NJ, and living there 24 years(in a suburb about 55 minutes from Manhattan) this falls under the NY/NYC "Myopic view" of the world according to it's citizens.


The Lizzie Grubman was BIG.


IN NYC/Hamptons/Long Island.


It mainly dealt with a little rich girl, and her stupid blunder.


Listening to H. Stern every morning gave me all the info I needed on the story out here in NW Pennsylvania.


But I can assure you nobody else cared(outside of New Yorker's and the surrounding area's in Conneticut and New Jersey)


That was not a big story outside the "New Yorkers world".


Happens all the time.


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RAVEN56706* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> again.... what does this have to do with IMUS situation....




It is how the press latches on to something, that should not be a big deal or is pointless, and then moves onto it's next victim, regardless of the consequences.


It has already happened.


----------



## RAVEN56706

ummmm ok...


not comprehending what an alleged murder of a girl and her affair buddy wrongly accused has to do with a comment about a basketball team by a radio talk show host...


----------



## RAVEN56706




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *STEELERSRULE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you dense?
> 
> 
> It is how the press latches on to something, that should not be a big deal or is pointless, and then moves onto it's next victim, regardless of the consequences.
> 
> 
> It has already happened.




did the dense remark have to be put on here....



the press latches on everything....... where have you been..... what we are talking about is his remark.....



the press is and will always be the same and they dont care what race you are...


----------



## barbie845

Steeler...2 posts by you since my correct answer and no mention of my prize... I'm waiting!!!!


----------



## McDonoughDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.H.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here we go again the myth of the "liberal elite media". The biggest bunch of BS put out there by conservatives. Lets not start this please.



Not that this belongs here, but here is a story about how the Media votes. I don't think it's much of a reach to call them "Liberal".

How does the Media vote for President?


----------



## STEELERSRULE

Another snide post that didn't belong, So I deleted.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *STEELERSRULE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Having been born and raised in NJ, and living there 24 years(in a suburb about 55 minutes from Manhattan) this falls under the NY/NYC "Myopic view" of the world according to it's citizens.
> 
> 
> The Lizzie Grubman was BIG.
> 
> 
> IN NYC/Hamptons/Long Island.
> 
> 
> It mainly dealt with a little rich girl, and her stupid blunder.
> 
> 
> Listening to H. Stern every morning gave me all the info I needed on the story out here in NW Pennsylvania.
> 
> 
> But I can assure you nobody else cared(outside of New Yorker's and the surrounding area's in Conneticut and New Jersey)
> 
> 
> That was not a big story outside the "New Yorkers world".
> 
> Happens all the time.



You're right it was local, that's exactly my point. The cable channels were giving it legs. They decided that this was going to be a story of national interest. They had it on the verge of mushrooming into a big news story but then 9-11 happened and it was gone as it deserved to be.



Edit: as you said in your above post:It is how the press latches on to something, that should not be a big deal or is pointless, and then moves onto it's next victim, regardless of the consequences.


----------



## barbie845

I get Steeler's point... Most of the time this 24/7 news does more harm then good... All the news networks care about anymore is how many eyeballs are on the screen. Content means nothing, rating means everything...


And thats why they all called Sharpton over and over last week. A controversially black man? Rating galore!! It doesn't matter the man is a race baiter and a divider...All they want is ratings..


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Steeler...2 posts by you since my correct answer and no mention of my prize... I'm waiting!!!!




Oops.


My admiration for actually remembering.


Most people can't/couldn't.


Sorry, all I can afford


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *STEELERSRULE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oops.
> 
> 
> My admiration for actually remembering.
> 
> 
> Most people can't/couldn't.
> 
> 
> Sorry, all I can afford






*&%%^(^%* you....


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RAVEN56706* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> did the dense remark have to be put on here....
> 
> 
> 
> the press latches on everything....... where have you been..... what we are talking about is his remark.....
> 
> 
> 
> the press is and will always be the same and they dont care what race you are...



No, I shouldn't have put the DENSE remark in.


I'll remove it.


I apologize. Sorry.


----------



## RAVEN56706

no big deal.......but if u add something else... i would have called Al Sharpton and removed you from this forum... LMAOOOOO


----------



## STEELERSRULE

I wish Johhny Cochrane was still alive.


Greatest Lawyer EVER.


I would have gotten him if you got AL and/or Jesse


----------



## RAVEN56706

if da glove don't fit... must acuit


----------



## RaveD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In todays NY Daily News, it is reported that Imus already has offers for more money and one has a TV Simulacast deal. He said he would spend the summer at his ranch in New Mexico to be with the kids there and then make a decission on if he wnts to return to radio.



Sure, Imus himself said he has offers. You believe him?


First of all, he can't entertain any other offers while still under contract with CBS. Second, who do you think is coming out to offer this idiot a job right now?


As for his ratings, it's a fact. He made some advertising dollars because of his demographic. But now it is being reported that the numbers he made for CBS are close to $2 million per year. Why else do you think they were so quick to let him go?


Mike and the Mad Dog will move to mornings permanently and probably double or triple his ratings. He's DONE.


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RaveD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sure, Imus himself said he has offers. You believe him?
> 
> 
> First of all, he can't entertain any other offers while still under contract with CBS. Second, who do you think is coming out to offer this idiot a job right now?
> 
> 
> As for his ratings, it's a fact. He made some advertising dollars because of his demographic. But now it is being reported that the numbers he made for CBS are close to $2 million per year. Why else do you think they were so quick to let him go?
> 
> 
> Mike and the Mad Dog will move to mornings permanently and probably double or triple his ratings. He's DONE.




Rave, buddy ,pal..You really got to stop listening to everything Stern tells you.. He's an entertainer, sometimes entertainers make things up, to,well, be entertaining...


Mike and the Mad Dog!!







I like the guys, but they're not morning guys. I've listened to them the last couple of morning, they've been awkward to say the least.. And I'm being nice...


----------



## Bill Broderick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RaveD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike and the Mad Dog will move to mornings permanently



The chances of that happening are about 0.000000001%. Neither one of them wants anything to do with mornings. Afternoon drive is a much better time for sports talk. When you have to be at work by about 5 am, you don't get to stay up late to watch sports. It's difficult to talk about "last night's game" when you had to go to bed during the national anthem in order to get up for work in the morning.


----------



## colleycol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mercury* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My only comment to your statement is this,
> 
> 
> This is one of the Chinese, Arabs, Caucasians, Native Americans, Irish, Greeks, Catholics, Jews are all fair game and take hits left and right !!
> 
> 
> As soon as African Americans take a hit(by a White) the world explodes. yet I watch racist blacks over and over on Fox news put whites down with racist comments, and these are black LEADERS!!! Sorry but as a ****** american It gets very annoying to the point were I find myself starting to hate !!
> 
> 
> What Imus did was wrong, definitely WRONG...but good god,
> 
> can this get blown out of proportion anymore then it is. The man LOST a 30 year career....
> 
> 
> you would think he killed someone...



Statements like this and we wonder why we have this climate about race in America. You know why the world explodes now, because the cheek was turned so many other times, historically and presently. If this is causing you to start to hate, I question your disposition before if an individual being fired for making racist and sexist comments bothers you so.


Because other groups take hits and laugh it off, other groups should follow that monolithic behavior? Score one for tolerance in America!


Imus was fired over money when companies pulled out from the show beacse of the strength that the dollar holds, not Al Sharpton.


Serious discussions about race/class/sex that seek to minimize other's experiences end pretty much the same, nowhere.


I beg someone that disagrees with his firing to explain how a 70 year old man knew exactly what he was saying and didnt flinch along with his partner when he said it?


Reading through this thread made me realize the demographics. I guess it ok to say a "black joke" with friends also? I know, "Some of your best friends are black!"


----------



## RAVEN56706




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colleycol* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Statements like this and we wonder why we have this climate about race in America. You know why the world explodes now, because the cheek was turned so many other times, historically and presently. If this is causing you to start to hate, I question your disposition before if an individual being fired for making racist and sexist comments bothers you so.
> 
> 
> Because other groups take hits and laugh it off, other groups should follow that monolithic behavior? Score one for tolerance in America!
> 
> 
> Imus was fired over money when companies pulled out from the show beacse of the strength that the dollar holds, not Al Sharpton.
> 
> 
> Serious discussions about race/class/sex that seek to minimize other's experiences end pretty much the same, nowhere.
> 
> 
> I beg someone that disagrees with his firing to explain how a 70 year old man knew exactly what he was saying and didnt flinch along with his partner when he said it?
> 
> 
> Reading through this thread made me realize the demographics. I guess it ok to say a "black joke" with friends also? I know, "Some of your best friends are black!"



Why did they lose money..... because the companies pulled out...... and why did the companies pull out...... because of the media attention of this.... and how did the media get attention of this.... by Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson making statements and asking for media attention to get their point across.... and why did this get super attention.... because the person who said it was from a different race....


i dont disagree with his firing... like i said... in the corporate world, people get fired for less and his firing was just even if the ad dollars were still there....


But i have to say.... is it ok to joke amongst yourselves and when someone else makes the joke it isnt right? and if we are made fun of by one race and then we make fun back, is that not ok? tolerance is one thing but if you cant take it, dont make a joke either....


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> tolerance is one thing but if you cant take it, dont make a joke either....




Yep, the door should swing both ways, but we all know it doesn't...


----------



## mercury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colleycol* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Statements like this and we wonder why we have this climate about race in America. You know why the world explodes now, because the cheek was turned so many other times, historically and presently. If this is causing you to start to hate, I question your disposition before if an individual being fired for making racist and sexist comments bothers you so.
> 
> 
> Because other groups take hits and laugh it off, other groups should follow that monolithic behavior? Score one for tolerance in America!
> 
> 
> Imus was fired over money when companies pulled out from the show beacse of the strength that the dollar holds, not Al Sharpton.
> 
> 
> Serious discussions about race/class/sex that seek to minimize other's experiences end pretty much the same, nowhere.
> 
> 
> I beg someone that disagrees with his firing to explain how a 70 year old man knew exactly what he was saying and didnt flinch along with his partner when he said it?
> 
> 
> Reading through this thread made me realize the demographics. I guess it ok to say a "black joke" with friends also? I know, "Some of your best friends are black!"




Sorry to disappoint but I have no black friends...but my 13 year old daughter does!

and their as welcomed in my house as any other white person. hopefully their the future, and the likes of Jackson, Sharpton and all their followers will just go away!


maybe then so will racism.


oh and racial humor is really not my thing...


----------



## vitod

Somehow, somewhere the word "racist" identifies ONLY to whites. Total BS.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colleycol* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ....I guess it ok to say a "black joke" with friends also? I know, "Some of your best friends are black!"



Any moron that uses the defenses-- _I'm not a racist, even though what I said is racist, because I have black friends_is offensive. This is the same moronic logic as when someone says-- _I'm allowed to make a racist statement because this is my race and therefore it's not racist._

This criticism goes not just for rappers and comedians but for everyone of every race who tries to justify bad language because they think they have a _free pass_.


In Imus' case not only did he play the, _I have black friends_ card but he also threw in his _charity work_ as a means to establish his good non racist character.


This reminds me of these hypercritical politicians (on both sides) who are screaming about _the end of the world is near and it's our faultbut hey, I'm green and clean because of my carbon credits_.


Once again, I think Imus should *not* have gone to Al but directly to Rutgers. He said what he said and he should have stood behind his words instead of cowering before that media whore. It was what it was -- a failed attempt at humor *that was hurtful and racist* ...bringing Al into the picture turned it into a train wreck.


And speaking of wrecksI wonder what spin Al would have used if the NJ governor was a black man... considering he was on his way to see Imus and the Rutgers team when he crashed. I'm sure that would have turned into a three ring circus.


----------



## RAVEN56706

i dont think he is racist... i think he is just a bad comedian.....


oh well. The rutgers team accepted his apology and now we start with the next step.... everyone is ganging up on rap....



Al will always be AL...... wasting his time on the presidental nomination ballad.... living off the means of others....


i have to say.... this world is f'cked.... freedom of speech is screwed, hypocrisy runs rampede, and Wild Hogs made $150 million.... need i say more...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RAVEN56706* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .. freedom of speech is screwed, hypocrisy runs rampede, and Wild Hogs made $150 million.... need i say more...










sad... true....funny


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike and the Mad Dog!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the guys, but they're not morning guys. I've listened to them the last couple of morning, they've been awkward to say the least.. And I'm being nice...










You can say that again. It's like two guys got together to watch the game but it's rained out and now they have to kill three hours and talk about something else.


----------



## RAVEN56706

Howard Stern made a song about the Imus incident and it was freaking hilarious



dont see imus coming to sirius..... howard will make him the janitor before it...


----------



## RaveD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rave, buddy ,pal..You really got to stop listening to everything Stern tells you.. He's an entertainer, sometimes entertainers make things up, to,well, be entertaining...
> 
> 
> Mike and the Mad Dog!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the guys, but they're not morning guys. I've listened to them the last couple of morning, they've been awkward to say the least.. And I'm being nice...



So I should listen to Imus instead? No chance he's making things up when he claims to have job offers?


CBS would not have cut him loose so quickly if he was so important to their bottom line, not with a new head of the radio unit coming in with a lot of pressure to shake things up and generate revenue. They probably see this as a blessing in disguise -- an excuse to get rid of an aging talent that is not worth his high price tag, and replace him with a show that has a chance to grow.


Mike and the Mad Dog may not want to wake up early, but they are cash cows and can generate even more advertising dollars if they move to mornings, especially if they syndicate. Maybe they're happy staying where they are and making a nice living. But if they have higher aspirations, they might not be able to pass up the offer.


Or they could always bring Sid Rosenberg back. The comments that got him fired are now pale in comparison to Imus


----------



## colleycol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RAVEN56706* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why did they lose money..... because the companies pulled out...... and why did the companies pull out...... because of the media attention of this.... and how did the media get attention of this.... by Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson making statements and asking for media attention to get their point across.... and why did this get super attention.... because the person who said it was from a different race....
> 
> 
> i dont disagree with his firing... like i said... in the corporate world, people get fired for less and his firing was just even if the ad dollars were still there....
> 
> 
> But i have to say.... is it ok to joke amongst yourselves and when someone else makes the joke it isnt right? and if we are made fun of by one race and then we make fun back, is that not ok? tolerance is one thing but if you cant take it, dont make a joke either....



When were Al and Jesse nominated as the official spokesmen for Black America? I seem to have missed that vote. Does David Duke and Don Imus and others speak for all white America? People want to always take what they say and do as being indicative of what black people feel and want. This is hardly the fact. People want to use their hatred for these guys as a shield t the topic that is being discussed. The NABJ (National Association of Black Journalist), Congrassional Black Congress and NOW (National Org. of Women) also demanded his firing.


The person (Imus) that said it was an habitual offender, who in the pass promised not to do the same things he did over and over. I get satirical comedy, hell, I subscribe to Howard Stern, but what he did was different. If you dont see that, then once again, we proably dont share the same experiences or oprions which in the end is line that must be crossed.


Why hasnt that one crazy white lady comic (can't remember her name) who makes all the racial jokes been picketed or asked to not be booked? Why is Carlos Mencia off the air? It's comedy, Imus wasn't. The rap music scapegoat is untrue. Rap music and a show, that AT TIMES, caters to a political and powerful element of our society is totally different.


If you think a black person calling another black person an racial slur isn't differently taken by my generation (20-30 yr olds), then u are mistaken. White/black slurs are totally different in THE WAY THEY ARE PERCIEVED. Right or wrong. If this is what the problem is, that black people can call each other the N-word and get away with, then how does this impact a white person's life other than they cant call a black person the N-Word?


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> CBS would not have cut him loose so quickly if he was so important to their bottom line



You guys got to get your stories straight here. Either he was fired because sponsors were pulling their ads and CBS was afraid of losing money and those sponsors, or he didn't make money for CBS and they couldn't wait to pull the plug on him...


You guys can't have it both ways.




> Quote:
> aging talent that is not worth his high price tag,



Then they shouldn't have JUST signed him to a 10 mil a year, 5 year deal...Especially if they can't get out of this contract and have to pay him for the next 5 years...


----------



## RAVEN56706




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colleycol* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When were Al and Jesse nominated as the official spokesmen for Black America? I seem to have missed that vote. Does David Duke and Don Imus and others speak for all white America? People want to always take what they say and do as being indicative of what black people feel and want. This is hardly the fact. People want to use their hatred for these guys as a shield t the topic that is being discussed. The NABJ (National Association of Black Journalist), Congrassional Black Congress and NOW (National Org. of Women) also demanded his firing.
> 
> 
> The person (Imus) that said it was an habitual offender, who in the pass promised not to do the same things he did over and over. I get satirical comedy, hell, I subscribe to Howard Stern, but what he did was different. If you dont see that, then once again, we proably dont share the same experiences or oprions which in the end is line that must be crossed.
> 
> 
> Why hasnt that one crazy white lady comic (can't remember her name) who makes all the racial jokes been picketed or asked to not be booked? Why is Carlos Mencia off the air? It's comedy, Imus wasn't. The rap music scapegoat is untrue. Rap music and a show, that AT TIMES, caters to a political and powerful element of our society is totally different.
> 
> 
> If you think a black person calling another black person an racial slur isn't differently taken by my generation (20-30 yr olds), then u are mistaken. White/black slurs are totally different in THE WAY THEY ARE PERCIEVED. Right or wrong. If this is what the problem is, that black people can call each other the N-word and get away with, then how does this impact a white person's life other than they cant call a black person the N-Word?



that is a good question: when were they nominated? hell like i said, some of my black friends feel they do more bad then good. But they seem to stick their nose into the business. I never said they are the voice of Black America because obviously they are not.


nor did i ever say he shouldnt have been fired....


> Quote:
> The NABJ (National Association of Black Journalist), Congrassional Black Congress and NOW (National Org. of Women) also demanded his firing.



where are these groups when rappers are calling girls that intentionally....(crickets chirping)..... he did say it in a comedic way... he didnt say it in a serious tone...


I went to a comedy club and the comedian was making fun of 5 indian guys and calling them terrorists..... at first i was laughing but i got worried as well.... but then they started to laugh...


I never said what he said was not right.... it was wrong and stupid but he certainly didnt mean for it to be racist...it came out that way definitely but that wasnt his intention...



> Quote:
> If you think a black person calling another black person an racial slur isn't differently taken by my generation (20-30 yr olds), then u are mistaken. White/black slurs are totally different in THE WAY THEY ARE PERCIEVED. Right or wrong. If this is what the problem is, that black people can call each other the N-word and get away with, then how does this impact a white person's life other than they cant call a black person the N-Word?[/



tell me if a white guy friends with a black person calls him the n word in the form of what DMX, Snoop Dogg and Chris Tucker, is this wrong?


we wont see eye to eye... racial slur is a racial slur, whether i call my hispanic friends a the spanish slur or if i white person calls another a white slur.... NO ONE should have that right.....


So i say again..... if the n-word is such a powerful word, why are the people that were affected by it the most using it on an almost everyday basis.....


----------



## mercury

STICKS AND STONES WILL BREAK MY BONES BUT NAMES WILL NEVER HURT ME....


na nana bobo.....


----------



## RAVEN56706




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mercury* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> STICKS AND STONES WILL BREAK MY BONES BUT NAMES WILL NEVER HURT ME....
> 
> 
> na nana bobo.....




tell me about it..... like i said... when Wild Hogs is making $150 Million.... you know there is something wrong with the world...


----------



## colleycol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RAVEN56706* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that is a good question: when were they nominated? hell like i said, some of my black friends feel they do more bad then good. But they seem to stick their nose into the business. I never said they are the voice of Black America because obviously they are not.
> 
> 
> nor did i ever say he shouldnt have been fired....
> 
> 
> 
> where are these groups when rappers are calling girls that intentionally....(crickets chirping)..... he did say it in a comedic way... he didnt say it in a serious tone...
> 
> 
> I went to a comedy club and the comedian was making fun of 5 indian guys and calling them terrorists..... at first i was laughing but i got worried as well.... but then they started to laugh...
> 
> 
> I never said what he said was not right.... it was wrong and stupid but he certainly didnt mean for it to be racist...it came out that way definitely but that wasnt his intention...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me if a white guy friends with a black person calls him the n word in the form of what DMX, Snoop Dogg and Chris Tucker, is this wrong?
> 
> 
> we wont see eye to eye... racial slur is a racial slur, whether i call my hispanic friends a the spanish slur or if i white person calls another a white slur.... NO ONE should have that right.....
> 
> 
> So i say again..... if the n-word is such a powerful word, why are the people that were affected by it the most using it on an almost everyday basis.....



I think using the word is wrong and I don't use it. But the simple matter of it is that if another race says it to a black person, the meaning is totally different. As simple as that. The n-word is an adopted cultural saying that has been adopted by the hip-hop generation. The underlying reasons why are as complex as any subject that exists. To simply say that its black and white is as ignorant as saying that history has no relevance on all of this.


See we cant have things both ways. Black culture isn't just hip-hop, its much broader, hip-hop is just the most exploitable and profitable AT THE MOMENT.


People have always criticized rap music and the lyrics including those groups I mentioned. Rap is just a picture into a segment of society, Before rap there were ghettos, violence against women, police brutality, drugs etc.. Rap gave a way to express this at first, now the exploitation (money) has caused it to be the holy grail for success. People dont rap as a pastime, they do it to get out of bad situations/illegal activities and make a living. The mindset is that prevasive, its not the music, music is a reflection of the composer.


I guarantee that if conditions elsewhere (schools, homes, poverty, hopelessness) were explored as much as the Rap Dream was it, it would be different.


Lets explore rap more, not unequal distribution of retained and accumulated wealth, gentrification without representation, school funding,etc..... cause those are the hard subjects.


----------



## Pat6366




> Quote:
> People dont rap as a pastime, they do it to get out of bad situations/illegal activities and make a living.



or possibly get into more serious illegal activities.




> Quote:
> not unequal distribution of retained and accumulated wealth



Capitalism is a great thing.


And back a few posts to those who think Howard makes the decisions as to who Sirius hires, get real, you're delusional.


----------



## colleycol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pat6366* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Capitalism is a great thing.



If you think capitalism alone cased the discrepancy of wealth and income, you sir, are also delusional.


----------



## LL3HD

Here is a good post from another thread that's on topic.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post10336652 


> Quote:
> originally posted by HDTVFanAtic
> 
> Yes, thanks for the handy work. While, I was roaming around the NAB today, I was able to plant a bug in a few peoples ears who were pretty shocked at this.
> 
> 
> Less than 72 hours after NBC fired IMUS, NBC had no problem with a member of an African American Rapper's Posse calling a white policewoman a Ho on Law and Order Criminal Intent on Saturday night. It was about the 5th time they have aired the episode - and seen by 6.778 million viewers this time alone, compared to the 2 Million that see or hear Imus OVER THE COURSE OF A WEEK - and of course there were only a few listening at the time of his comment.
> 
> 
> For some reason we don't see NBC cancelling Law and Order and banning Dick Wolf.
> 
> 
> And wouldn't you know that Al Sharpton isn't calling for NBC to do so.
> 
> 
> Then on Monday night Two and a Half Men, 12.98 Million people saw them go after hispanics with a racial stereotype. Why isn't CBS's Board of Director Bruce Gordon screaming about stereotypes of Hispanics and demanding this show be cancelled?
> 
> 
> Dr. Martin Luther King had a dream that all men were created equal.
> 
> 
> Somewhere along the way history must have edited his speech where he gave the disclaimers, as its clear not all are created equal in this case.
> 
> 
> Of course, Al Sharpton verified that on Oprah Monday when he stated: "The object was not to bring Imus down, it was to lift women up - and if some people have to come down to lift all of us up, then that's just the price we pay"
> 
> 
> So Reverend Sharpton believes some people have to be made sacrificial lambs so African American's can feel good about themselves?
> 
> 
> Of course, the really sad part of this is that if the VT Shootings had happened 7-10 days earlier, Imus would still have 2 jobs, Of the 50% of the kids that go to Imus's camp that are minorities, the camp would still have funding and no one would remember this event ever happened.


----------



## RAVEN56706




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is a good post from another thread that's on topic.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post10336652




WOW....great post.....


like i said.... rap music, movies, comedians, and etc.... a racial slur is a racial slur and it should be conquered everywhere and not just one person should take the heat


----------



## RAVEN56706




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colleycol* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think using the word is wrong and I don't use it. But the simple matter of it is that if another race says it to a black person, the meaning is totally different. As simple as that. The n-word is an adopted cultural saying that has been adopted by the hip-hop generation. The underlying reasons why are as complex as any subject that exists. To simply say that its black and white is as ignorant as saying that history has no relevance on all of this.
> 
> 
> See we cant have things both ways. Black culture isn't just hip-hop, its much broader, hip-hop is just the most exploitable and profitable AT THE MOMENT.
> 
> 
> People have always criticized rap music and the lyrics including those groups I mentioned. Rap is just a picture into a segment of society, Before rap there were ghettos, violence against women, police brutality, drugs etc.. Rap gave a way to express this at first, now the exploitation (money) has caused it to be the holy grail for success. People dont rap as a pastime, they do it to get out of bad situations/illegal activities and make a living. The mindset is that prevasive, its not the music, music is a reflection of the composer.
> 
> 
> I guarantee that if conditions elsewhere (schools, homes, poverty, hopelessness) were explored as much as the Rap Dream was it, it would be different.
> 
> 
> Lets explore rap more, not unequal distribution of retained and accumulated wealth, gentrification without representation, school funding,etc..... cause those are the hard subjects.




tell me if most rap music now is an expression of their lives... most of it isnt... its about how they have all this money...... the times of Onyx, Lords of the Underground, Black Sheep, and others have left..... now we have these ultra rich Rappers talking about the money they make and the girls they get......


as i said...... the racial slur should be fought in all aspects.... rappers shouldnt just take the blame but they make it hard because the corporations allow it...


----------



## barbie845

It comes down to this: Blacks can't ask for and demand equality then expect to have a totally different set of rules for themselves. Other groups of people( NOT JUST WHITES) eventually are not going to allow it. They'll push back, and blacks will become alienated even more.


So race relations and equality will end up moving backwards, not forward. The problem is these so called black leaders don't realize or don't care that by using these tactics they are doing blacks more harm then they are good...


----------



## RAVEN56706

lose lose situation


----------



## mercury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RAVEN56706* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> lose lose situation




your 100% correct. until the black man helps the black man and stops screaming why me, things will never change.


----------



## mercury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It comes down to this: Blacks can't ask for and demand equality then expect to have a totally different set of rules for themselves. Other groups of people( NOT JUST WHITES) eventually are not going to allow it. They'll push back, and blacks will become alienated even more.
> 
> 
> So race relations and equality will end up moving backwards, not forward. The problem is these so called black leaders don't realize or don't care that by using these tactics they are doing blacks more harm then they are good...



way more harm!


----------



## Pat6366




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colleycol* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you think capitalism alone cased the discrepancy of wealth and income, you sir, are also delusional.



40 or more years ago, no

Now yes


----------



## colleycol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mercury* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> your 100% correct. until the black man helps the black man and stops screaming why me, things will never change.



Great response (Add sarcasm here)


----------



## colleycol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It comes down to this: Blacks can't ask for and demand equality then expect to have a totally different set of rules for themselves. Other groups of people( NOT JUST WHITES) eventually are not going to allow it. They'll push back, and blacks will become alienated even more.
> 
> 
> So race relations and equality will end up moving backwards, not forward. The problem is these so called black leaders don't realize or don't care that by using these tactics they are doing blacks more harm then they are good...



Push back and do what? You make it seem like the majority doesn't make the rules still. Push back and ban black music or expressions? Hell, the people getting rich of the exploitation are majority white anyway. The MAJORITY of Rap music is nothing close to its original intent so lets leave this bastardized music genre off the table.


White America misses the point so many times on how history effects today. If you can tell me that less than 50 yrs after segregation that the social ills brought on by segregation/Jim Crow/slavery (yes slavery, 5 generations from slavery and not to mention the aftermath) and income and educational disparities generated by this, that we truly are equal and on equal footing as a whole nation then this conversation is as insignificant as the computer bytes that comprise it.


I don't say why me, why me!, that in it self is a generalizing statement, mr. mercury. I had a chance to go to college and grad school and work for a very good American company but what about the others?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colleycol* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> White America misses the point so many times on how history effects today.



Please explain this generalization and what your meaning of "point" is?










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COLLEYCOL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you can tell me that less than 50 yrs after segregation... that we truly are equal and on equal footing as a whole nation then this conversation is as insignificant as the computer bytes that comprise it.



When is history truly in the past... and when does the future begin when can we have harmony today?


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colleycol* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Push back and do what? You make it seem like the majority doesn't make the rules still. Push back and ban black music or expressions? Hell, the people getting rich of the exploitation are majority white anyway. The MAJORITY of Rap music is nothing close to its original intent so lets leave this bastardized music genre off the table.
> 
> 
> White America misses the point so many times on how history effects today. If you can tell me that less than 50 yrs after segregation that the social ills brought on by segregation/Jim Crow/slavery (yes slavery, 5 generations from slavery and not to mention the aftermath) and income and educational disparities generated by this, that we truly are equal and on equal footing as a whole nation then this conversation is as insignificant as the computer bytes that comprise it.
> 
> 
> I don't say why me, why me!, that in it self is a generalizing statement, mr. mercury. I had a chance to go to college and grad school and work for a very good American company but what about the others?




You do make a good point about the majority making the rules. You're right. But here's the problem. Many blacks want nothing to do with the majority, and their rules... They want nothing to do with education, because if they're caught reading a book they are acting white. And business.. Yes corporate America is still a white man's world, but to play in the world we all, even us white men, have to play by those rules. Many blacks are unwilling to do that..


In spite of all the advantages out there for blacks of private programs, scholarships, affirmative actions, etc. today there are more black men in prison then there are in college..


The 'it's all society fault, and it's always racism that causes blacks failures' tactic being used by MOST(not all) black leaders isn't working. It's up to black America now to get their kids an education, to reduce the violence and the gangster mentality in the black community. And rap music sure doesn't help either...



PS... How long do you think the MODS will let this discussion go on?? LOL


----------



## mercury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colleycol* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Push back and do what? You make it seem like the majority doesn't make the rules still. Push back and ban black music or expressions? Hell, the people getting rich of the exploitation are majority white anyway. The MAJORITY of Rap music is nothing close to its original intent so lets leave this bastardized music genre off the table.
> 
> 
> White America misses the point so many times on how history effects today. If you can tell me that less than 50 yrs after segregation that the social ills brought on by segregation/Jim Crow/slavery (yes slavery, 5 generations from slavery and not to mention the aftermath) and income and educational disparities generated by this, that we truly are equal and on equal footing as a whole nation then this conversation is as insignificant as the computer bytes that comprise it.
> 
> 
> I don't say why me, why me!, that in it self is a generalizing statement, mr. mercury. I had a chance to go to college and grad school and work for a very good American company but what about the others?




Personal Question....


were you born in this country???


Of course I respect your choice not to Answer.




You ask the Question"what about the others" do you mean just African Americans or by others do you mean all Americans???


I never went to college,never even graduated high school, can anyone tell









yet I've managed to carve out a little bit of the American dream, I have a wonderful wife and a sometimes a great 13 year old daughter









I did this after years and years of drug abuse. not because I'm white but because I wanted to...


You can't help anyone who wont help themselves...black or white.


----------



## colleycol

Yes, I was born in this country.


How many black people do all you guys know personally, not the images you think you know? Not friendly with, but sat down and talked? How many have been to a black school or college? No? How about a black church on Sunday? Probably not huh? So how were these statements quoting "Many blacks believe and want" conjured up? You just know right?


I grew up in black area, low income at that, and education was always stressed and encouraged "Acting white because of education" not quite, you might be called a nerd. Every summer I went home, school was the topic around the "hood". This is the honest to god truth, I taught Calculus, basics, to some guys I thought couldn't give a damn about math or education after they asked me what I was learning in school. Its never cut and dry, black and white.


So because corporation's are in white man's world, assimilate or fail. I thought the Borg was scary, wow! How about changing the corporate culture? Oh wait, then an inherent advantage would be lost for many. Get off the affirmative action kick, because women benefit more than blacks ever could.


If you know better, teach a young one. You know what it takes to succeed, show 10 people, then they will show 10, get the idea? You are a good writer, write a guide on how to succeed. You're hands on, get involved in Big Brothers, Big Sisters. You came from drugs and other circumstances, show others how to.


Most don't hear you and won't listen, some WILL.


If the Mods, close the thread, at least they let an opposing view be voiced. I am pretty much done anyway because I have to do things that bridge the gap rather than extend it.


----------



## RAVEN56706




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colleycol* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I was born in this country.
> 
> 
> How many black people do all you guys know personally, not the images you think you know? Not friendly with, but sat down and talked? How many have been to a black school or college? No? How about a black church on Sunday? Probably not huh? So how were these statements quoting "Many blacks believe and want" conjured up? You just know right?
> 
> 
> I grew up in black area, low income at that, and education was always stressed and encouraged "Acting white because of education" not quite, you might be called a nerd. Every summer I went home, school was the topic around the "hood". This is the honest to god truth, I taught Calculus, basics, to some guys I thought couldn't give a damn about math or education after they asked me what I was learning in school. Its never cut and dry, black and white.
> 
> 
> So because corporation's are in white man's world, assimilate or fail. I thought the Borg was scary, wow! How about changing the corporate culture? Oh wait, then an inherent advantage would be lost for many. Get off the affirmative action kick, because women benefit more than blacks ever could.
> 
> 
> If you know better, teach a young one. You know what it takes to succeed, show 10 people, then they will show 10, get the idea? You are a good writer, write a guide on how to succeed. You're hands on, get involved in Big Brothers, Big Sisters. You came from drugs and other circumstances, show others how to.
> 
> 
> Most don't hear you and won't listen, some WILL.
> 
> 
> If the Mods, close the thread, at least they let an opposing view be voiced. I am pretty much done anyway because I have to do things that bridge the gap rather than extend it.




calculus.. wait a minute.... Rev. Al..... i didnt know you subscribed to the avsforum?... LOL... kidding



know its good that you talk about it... i would rather hear a different voice then the same thing... that way we learn.... talking is better then letting action take place...


i am a hispanic and my parents came here on da boat and my father walked 2 days in the desert to arrive.... they met here and they worked their arse off.... doing crappiest jobs and making below min..... what happens.... they get a house and we went to private school... my sister and myself..... and now they own 4 houses and they paid for our college all the way.... they were nobodies and then became some bodies...


what i say is this.... since imus made a racial joke(which i still think he isnt a racist) racism is a topic ready for the prime light again...and again... no one will see eye to eye.....


but colleycol....you made some sense and a commend you on it... but from one minority to another....this world sucks equally.... a bullet isnt racist....it will kill you either way... i have heard many successful stories of people in the ghetto(spanish, black and white) that got up and did something but there are still that majority that are living off well fare and not working because they want to pick and choose their job.... sorry but in my world that isnt right.... thats a real problem...


not what some stupid shock jock said... i never hear al and the jesse helping people of minority... i am just made at them....


i have sat down with my black friend and honestly, he read what everyone wrote here and he laughed.... he said "i lived in the ghetto and i sold drugs and one day i said i cant live like this anymore... got and education went through most racism but that didnt keep me down..... i got a job in a financial firm and now i own a house in the hamptons.... people can say things about you but they cant take away your education... i got it from the ****test school and so can everyone"


----------



## vitod

IMO, as long as there's white, black, spanish, jewish, arab, neighborhoods, unity will NEVER happen. There's SOME places where it's mixed and those people seem to get along better. But like I said, SOME places.


----------



## Pat6366




> Quote:
> Acting white because of education



Colliecol,

Insert any race in your statement above other than white and most would consider it offensive. Why is that?


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RAVEN56706* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> true but i just dont want it to get out of hand....
> 
> 
> 
> the media has gotten out of control.... but i dispise al sharpton and jesse jackson.... they are the biggest hypocrites on the planet.....
> 
> 
> 
> no one can say anything....its becoming disgusting



Do you relaize your asking this thread to be closed promotes the same agenda you despise in Sharpton and Jackson. People are just saying how they feel.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RaveD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sure, Imus himself said he has offers. You believe him?
> 
> 
> First of all, he can't entertain any other offers while still under contract with CBS. Second, who do you think is coming out to offer this idiot a job right now?
> 
> 
> As for his ratings, it's a fact. He made some advertising dollars because of his demographic. But now it is being reported that the numbers he made for CBS are close to $2 million per year. Why else do you think they were so quick to let him go?
> 
> 
> Mike and the Mad Dog will move to mornings permanently and probably double or triple his ratings. He's DONE.



I believe he does have offers because he is now bigger than ever and someone will offer him a job based on that alone. Anyone who was lietening to Imus before he said this will still listen to his show now. The ones who are most annoyed probably never listened or stopped a long time ago.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RAVEN56706* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why did they lose money..... because the companies pulled out...... and why did the companies pull out...... because of the media attention of this.... and how did the media get attention of this.... by Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson making statements and asking for media attention to get their point across.... and why did this get super attention.... because the person who said it was from a different race....
> 
> 
> i dont disagree with his firing... like i said... in the corporate world, people get fired for less and his firing was just even if the ad dollars were still there....
> 
> 
> But i have to say.... is it ok to joke amongst yourselves and when someone else makes the joke it isnt right? and if we are made fun of by one race and then we make fun back, is that not ok? tolerance is one thing but if you cant take it, dont make a joke either....



I just want to correct you on one point. Sharpton and Jackson didn't get the media's attention here. It was a liberal watchdog group that monitors MSNBC's simulcast of the Imus show due to the political guests and writers he has on his show. This was said at 6:14 and there weren't many listeners at that time. The guy heard him say it, made a blog entry and sent it out to about 400 news agencies. That is how this got legs and how Sharpton and Jackson got wind of this. ESPN did a lot more to make this a big story than anything those to jerks did.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colleycol* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When were Al and Jesse nominated as the official spokesmen for Black America? I seem to have missed that vote. Does David Duke and Don Imus and others speak for all white America? People want to always take what they say and do as being indicative of what black people feel and want. This is hardly the fact. People want to use their hatred for these guys as a shield t the topic that is being discussed. The NABJ (National Association of Black Journalist), Congrassional Black Congress and NOW (National Org. of Women) also demanded his firing.
> 
> 
> The person (Imus) that said it was an habitual offender, who in the pass promised not to do the same things he did over and over. I get satirical comedy, hell, I subscribe to Howard Stern, but what he did was different. If you dont see that, then once again, we proably dont share the same experiences or oprions which in the end is line that must be crossed.
> 
> 
> Why hasnt that one crazy white lady comic (can't remember her name) who makes all the racial jokes been picketed or asked to not be booked? Why is Carlos Mencia off the air? It's comedy, Imus wasn't. The rap music scapegoat is untrue. Rap music and a show, that AT TIMES, caters to a political and powerful element of our society is totally different.
> 
> 
> If you think a black person calling another black person an racial slur isn't differently taken by my generation (20-30 yr olds), then u are mistaken. White/black slurs are totally different in THE WAY THEY ARE PERCIEVED. Right or wrong. If this is what the problem is, that black people can call each other the N-word and get away with, then how does this impact a white person's life other than they cant call a black person the N-Word?



Basically, you are just promoting racism by calling each other the N-word. Do you hear Jews saying "What up ****" or Italians saying "How's it hanging ***". They know those are racially charged words and don't embrace them as blacks embrace this ghetto language of N....., and Ho's"


----------



## RAVEN56706




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you relaize your asking this thread to be closed promotes the same agenda you despise in Sharpton and Jackson. People are just saying how they feel.




i always said people have their opinions and i respect it...



i hope you read the entire thread and didnt just catch up these couple of posts....


now, i understand how they feel and everyone is voicing their opinion but sometimes people get personal and then they close the thread...since this is a hot topic with different view points, this can get bad, which it hasnt so far.


If i was jesse and sharpton i would have called everyone in here racist and demanded AVS be shut down... lol... but i cant because i want to get a 1.3 hdmi receiver.. lOL


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RAVEN56706* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i always said people have their opinions and i respect it...
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you read the entire thread and didnt just catch up these couple of posts....
> 
> 
> now, i understand how they feel and everyone is voicing their opinion but sometimes people get personal and then they close the thread...since this is a hot topic with different view points, this can get bad, which it hasnt so far.
> 
> 
> If i was jesse and sharpton i would have called everyone in here racist and demanded AVS be shut down... lol... but i cant because i want to get a 1.3 hdmi receiver.. lOL



All caught up now










BTW, one of two things. I either applaud the mods for letting this go, or this forum is just not that busy and they haven't noticed.


----------



## RAVEN56706

i think you need to stop pointing that out...


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> How about changing the corporate culture?




Knock yourself out trying to change the corporate culture. Or you can play the game by getting an education and a good job so you can feed your family and make a better life for yourself, it's your's/ anyone's choice..


But if you choose not to play the game don't whine about discrimination or racism. Every other group in this country choose to play the game, and it's worked for them for 100+ years now. If you want to take a different route be my guest.. But again you can't complain because you and everyone else know the rules....


PS..When I write 'you' I don't mean YOU in a personal sense.. I'm using it in a general sense....


----------



## RAVEN56706

LOL.... some americans are lazy... lets call it like we see it...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .... said at 6:14 and there weren't many listeners at that time..



Since you mentioned it, I was listening when Imus made the infamous bad joke and I can tell you, I did a double take but then again, I've been more surprised at what he (or Bernard) would say during his The Cardinal riffs, or the Ray Nagrin stuff.


If I thought a joke was funny, I'd laugh. If I thought it wasn't funny, or over the line, I'd change the channel to Curtis and Dummy or Mike and Mike. Eventually I'd end up on the Imus show again and go through the same ritual. I used to do the same with Stern for over 20 years.


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RAVEN56706* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LOL.... some americans are lazy... lets call it like we see it...




No, not lazy... It's more like being anti-social... ... The problem is if any group wants to take advantage of the American Dream they have play by the rules that white America wrote, because right or wrong when it comes to the educational and corporate worlds, white men wrote the rules..


And this is one of the biggest problem I see in the SOME of the black community. They want nothing to do with mainstream America educational or business world, because it's seen as being white.


NYC is a good example of this... The most diverse, liberal city in the country. There's no way anyone can say there is blatant racism is NYC.. Yet blacks commit almost 3/4's of the crime in NYC yet they only make up 23% of NYC's population... Again the change has to come from within the black community, society can't force feed them..


----------



## J.H.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, not lazy... It's more like being anti-social... ... The problem is if any group wants to take advantage of the American Dream they have play by the rules that white America wrote, because right or wrong when it comes to the educational and corporate worlds, white men wrote the rules..
> 
> 
> And this is one of the biggest problem I see in the SOME of the black community. They want nothing to do with mainstream America educational or business world, because it's seen as being white.
> 
> 
> NYC is a good example of this... The most diverse, liberal city in the country. There's no way anyone can say there is blatant racism is NYC.. Yet blacks commit almost 3/4's of the crime in NYC yet they only make up 23% of NYC's population... Again the change has to come from within the black community, society can't force feed them..



So theres nothiing white people do to black people to make there life harder? I think if you believe that black people in general don't face an up hill battle from the start because of there skin color then you have your head firmly buried in the sand. No doubt black communities have there share of leadership problems but at the same time there are also outside factors hurting them as well.


----------



## lexa695

Blacks also have benefits that are not available to whites like certain scholarships, quotas in the job market that are reserved for minority hires, Media like BET and Ebony (can you imagine if there was a White Entertainment Network) among other things. It is up to them to try and take advantage of these. Blaming white people for black problems really doesn't fly anymore. I know racists are still everywhere, but it isn't like you have to sit in the back of the bus or use segregated bathrooms.


----------



## colleycol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.H.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So theres nothiing white people do to black people to make there life harder? I think if you believe that black people in general don't face an up hill battle from the start because of there skin color then you have your head firmly buried in the sand. No doubt black communities have there share of leadership problems but at the same time there are also outside factors hurting them as well.



barbie845,

Play by their rules, a game few ( or those acceptable ) can win at. The statement you made has to be one of the most revealing of this whole thread. If you dont think and act like a white person thinks you should, you're anti-social. You said it I didnt. Of course its seen as being white when you tell me "resemble me or be cast as anti-social and an outcast". Is that why people are lightening their skin and Asians are having eye surgery?


I am involved very heavily in corporate America but with a company that values diversity of ideas and people. Of course it's in varying degrees but it is practiced.


Racism in NYC? Abner Louima was just in the wrong place at the wrong time right?


"Knock yourself out trying to change the corporate culture. Or you can play the game by getting an education and a good job so you can feed your family and make a better life for yourself, it's your's/ anyone's choice..


But if you choose not to play the game don't whine about discrimination or racism. Every other group in this country choose to play the game, and it's worked for them for 100+ years now. If you want to take a different route be my guest.. But again you can't complain because you and everyone else know the rules...."


Thats the problem in a nutshell, YOU and Myself SHOULD be knocking ourselves out!......But you have chose to play and maintain the game that you were born to play in.


----------



## colleycol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Blacks also have benefits that are not available to whites like certain scholarships, quotas in the job market that are reserved for minority hires, Media like BET and Ebony (can you imagine if there was a White Entertainment Network) among other things. It is up to them to try and take advantage of these. Blaming white people for black problems really doesn't fly anymore. I know racists are still everywhere, but it isn't like you have to sit in the back of the bus or use segregated bathrooms.



Like black colleges and Ebony and Jet? These things were around at times when opportunities and media coverage were not present. So know that "you" decided to let blacks in, get rid of these? Please.


White Entertainment Network? Like NBC,ABC and CBS?


Lets try this? History doesn't matter, right? People work for 150 years, they make a decent salary because the goods they produce are the biggest exports of their time for the growing nation they inhabit. From this money they invest in the cheap land that is available (growing county remember). They build farms, stores, etcc and pass this along to their children. Their children improve on this or sell it to go to college or start businesses. They pass it along too. Then their children and then we have accumulated wealth. Simplified but powerful.


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colleycol* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> barbie845,
> 
> Play by their rules, a game few ( or those acceptable ) can win at. The statement you made has to be one of the most revealing of this whole thread. If you dont think and act like a white person thinks you should, you're anti-social. You said it I didnt. Of course its seen as being white when you tell me "resemble me or be cast as anti-social and an outcast". Is that why people are lightening their skin and Asians are having eye surgery?
> 
> 
> I am involved very heavily in corporate America but with a company that values diversity of ideas and people. Of course it's in varying degrees but it is practiced.
> 
> 
> Racism in NYC? Abner Louima was just in the wrong place at the wrong time right?
> 
> 
> "Knock yourself out trying to change the corporate culture. Or you can play the game by getting an education and a good job so you can feed your family and make a better life for yourself, it's your's/ anyone's choice..
> 
> 
> But if you choose not to play the game don't whine about discrimination or racism. Every other group in this country choose to play the game, and it's worked for them for 100+ years now. If you want to take a different route be my guest.. But again you can't complain because you and everyone else know the rules...."
> 
> 
> Thats the problem in a nutshell, YOU and Myself SHOULD be knocking ourselves out!......But you have chose to play and maintain the game that you were born to play in.





> Quote:
> If you dont think and act like a white person thinks you should, you're anti-social. You said it I didnt.



Please re-read what i wrote.. I said nothing about acting 'white' I said play by the rules. If it means speaking better English instead of 'black English, so be it.. I said if a black kid is seen reading a book he shouldn't be ridiculed for acting 'white'.. A child shouldn't be afraid of reading a book for fear of being out casted...If you want an education one must learn how to read, thats just the way it is..




> Quote:
> Racism in NYC? Abner Louima was just in the wrong place at the wrong time right?



Well since 3 out of 4 crimes are committed by blacks in NYC chances are when police brutality cases happen, it's going to be against blacks.. In most communities the police are out of control, even in NYC. Since blacks commit a high % of crimes in NYC the high profile cases are usual against blacks...


----------



## lexa695

I would say now this thread needs to be closed. Sorry all for contributing to this black vs. white argument.


----------



## mercury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colleycol* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Like black colleges and Ebony and Jet? These things were around at times when opportunities and media coverage were not present. So know that "you" decided to let blacks in, get rid of these? Please.
> 
> 
> White Entertainment Network? Like NBC,ABC and CBS?
> 
> 
> Lets try this? History doesn't matter, right? People work for 150 years, they make a decent salary because the goods they produce are the biggest exports of their time for the growing nation they inhabit. From this money they invest in the cheap land that is available (growing county remember). They build farms, stores, etcc and pass this along to their children. Their children improve on this or sell it to go to college or start businesses. They pass it along too. Then their children and then we have accumulated wealth. Simplified but powerful.




((((White Entertainment Network? Like NBC,ABC and CBS?))))




Now I understand exactly where your coming from....


maybe you should become part of the solation not the problem!


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would say now this thread needs to be closed. Sorry all for contributing to this black vs. white argument.



No doubt it's a touchy subject. But I think everyone involved here has been civil and has made intelligent arguments on both sides of the issue..


If it gets closed before that happens I want to thank everyone involved for this discussion, it's been excellent and most importantly civil..


There's a huge divide between the races in this country. A good open discussion can't hurt. I wish our politicians and leaders were as intelligent and open as we've been here the last few days..


----------



## mercury

Who would have ever thought 3 little words would knock race relations back 30 years....


and I dont mean" You Must Acquit"


----------



## RAVEN56706

ColleyCol isnt the problem... he is voicing the opinion of what he sees but its different strokes for different folks..... we all encounter alittle of racism from time to time.... whether white, black, hispanic or whatever....



white entertainment ? well he might have a point but that sounds a bit racist.... just because its predominantly shows with majority being white, doesnt mean its white entertainment.... when shows like Martin, George Lopez, Bernie Mac, Everybody Hates Chris and so on are on these shows... what do you say about that?


i have to come in wonder again, why some feel like that


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mercury* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Who would have ever thought 3 little words would knock race relations back 30 years....
> 
> 
> and I dont mean" You Must Acquit"



Actually those 3 little words have moved it forward.


An inch at a time, but still forward.


----------



## RAVEN56706

i say press the red button and start over again...... then i bet the american indians would reclaim their land


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RAVEN56706* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i say press the red button and start over again...... then i bet the american indians would reclaim their land



They can have California back...(just kidding)


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RAVEN56706* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i say press the red button and start over again...... then i bet the american indians would reclaim their land



Oh boy, let's not go down that road. reclaim land







I'm 1/16 Cro-Magnon. I claim rights to the entire planet.


----------



## mercury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *STEELERSRULE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually those 3 little words have moved it forward.
> 
> 
> An inch at a time, but still forward.




well thats fair....

how would it have been roll reversed ?


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.H.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So theres nothiing white people do to black people to make there life harder? I think if you believe that black people in general don't face an up hill battle from the start because of there skin color then you have your head firmly buried in the sand. No doubt black communities have there share of leadership problems but at the same time there are also outside factors hurting them as well.



Boy, you make it sound as if you're implying that African-Americans are the only ones who have to deal with discrimination and adversity, or are the only ones who have "strikes" against them from the getgo in our society. Or have a tough time of it. Or are just flat out unlucky.


If, by chance, you really do believe that, I'd say that YOU'RE the one who needs to get out and about more.


I'm not gonna deny that many people are judgemental of others' character, or even their culture - but, outside of a few remaining scattered areas in the country (and maybe some individual, "old-timers" that haven't died off yet), I don't believe that people necessarily judge anyone by the color of their skin these days in our society as a whole.


And, as others mentioned earlier, why is it always just assumed and accepted that it's mainly the "white folk" who are guilty of prejudice? It's human nature in general for people to be non-accepting of another group's culture, especially the more different the perceived values are from it's own. And it's that way all over the world. Always has been that way, and always will - at least in our lifetimes.


I've always been a firm believer that you can't "force" change. Not where nature and biology are concerned. Just look at what happened to radical feminism for a good example. Things have to happen at their own pace for them to firmly ensconce themselves, and the parts that are meant to stick will.


And as far as having to put up with all the corporate BS out there - hey - we ALL have to deal with that crap. It pervades ALL of our lives 24/7. I didn't get the feeling that anyone here was defending them or anything. Just telling it like it is. So be careful when you use generalizations like "white people". We are not all, by a long shot, figuratively-speaking, the "enemy" or "The Man". None of my ancestors were slave owners, and as far as I know, benefitted directly from slave labor. If they did benefit from it, it probably wasn't anymore than the average black person did immediately OR eventually. It might appear to someone who doesn't have the same, outwardly-visible material wealth as another that the other person must automatically have it better - but believe me - it might very well not be any picnic for them, either. It's a very rare human being who isn't overloaded with stress in this society.


Everything's a tradeoff.


----------



## J.H.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Boy, you make it sound as if you're implying that African-Americans are the only ones who have to deal with discrimination and adversity, or are the only ones who have "strikes" against them from the getgo in our society. Or have a tough time of it. Or are just flat out unlucky.
> 
> 
> If, by chance, you really do believe that, I'd say that YOU'RE the one who needs to get out and about more.
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna deny that many people are judgemental of others' character, or even their culture - but, outside of a few remaining scattered areas in the country (and maybe some individual, "old-timers" that haven't died off yet), I don't believe that people necessarily judge anyone by the color of their skin these days in our society as a whole.
> 
> 
> And, as others mentioned earlier, why is it always just assumed and accepted that it's mainly the "white folk" who are guilty of prejudice? It's human nature in general for people to be non-accepting of another group's culture, especially the more different the perceived values are from it's own. And it's that way all over the world. Always has been that way, and always will - at least in our lifetimes.
> 
> 
> I've always been a firm believer that you can't "force" change. Not where nature and biology are concerned. Just look at what happened to radical feminism for a good example. Things have to happen at their own pace for them to firmly ensconce themselves, and the parts that are meant to stick will.
> 
> 
> And as far as having to put up with all the corporate BS out there - hey - we ALL have to deal with that crap. It pervades ALL of our lives 24/7. I didn't get the feeling that anyone here was defending them or anything. Just telling it like it is. So be careful when you use generalizations like "white people". We are not all, by a long shot, figuratively-speaking, the "enemy" or "The Man". None of my ancestors were slave owners, and as far as I know, benefitted directly from slave labor. If they did benefit from it at all directly, it probably wasn't anymore than the average black person did immediately OR eventually. It might appear to someone who doesn't have the same, outwardly-visible material wealth as another that the other person must automatically have it better - but believe me - it might very well not be any picnic for them, either. It's a very rare human being who isn't overloaded with stress in this society.
> 
> 
> Everything's a tradeoff.



Your either kidding or are not serious which one is it? What la-la world do you live in where everyone is color blind because I would like to live there myself? I am not black but I still see racist things on a daily basis. Sometimes its subtle,sometimes its overt,sometimes its plain old mean and sometimes its just in a joke. You have got to be kidding that racism doesn't exist "except in a few pockets" around the country. That is the funniest thing i have heard in years.


----------



## Rammitinski

Well, I live in Illinois. And Chicago is basically a bastion of liberalness.


In all my years, I'm not gonna say that prejudice didn't exist in the surrounding suburbs where I grew up - because it certainly did - BIG TIME - but what their was has waned considerably in the last, oh, 40 or so years. Besides, in the last 15 years, many of the surrounding suburbs have become majority Hispanic (the city has got to be over 50%, easy), so most of the "not getting along" is between different factions of the same ethnic group (if you catch my drift







).


I admit that segregation and prejudice is still prevalent in some places (Harwood Heights - are you there?). But it certainly has nothing to do with "skin color". In the town I live in now (if not for the burgeoning, illegal alien population, which basically is practically "taking over" here, too, 40 miles out







), it's what would basically be called "multi-ethnic" - what many people would probably jokingly refer to as "The United Nations". In fact, there are quite a few African-Americans living here. And most others around here treat them just like anybody else - as long as they're reasonably respectable and not utter lowlifes - which, if they were, people wouldn't care if they were black or whatever - they'd let 'em know what they thought just the same. There are a couple of black guys around town I talk to fairly regularly when I see them - they're actually cooler than the majority of the whites.


The average person here is also basically pretty accepting of gays, too, provided they're being as discreet and mature about their love life as most heteros are. This is, after all, a traditionally heavily Republican county. You never see heteros holding hands or kissing, so they're not gonna stand for any obvious shows of affection no matter who it is. I truly understand the premise now of all those jokes the late-night comedians crack about Republicans "never having sex". (There are a lot of religious "hypocrites" here, too, but that seems to be all over these days.)


In fact, overall, this town is very open and welcome to anyone - as long as they're not troublemakers. The residents are generally pretty vigilant and the police are pretty active and responsive, and people like that don't last very long.


So, it probably depends on where you live. But the general view, at least out here where I live now, and where a lot of people from where I grew up have relocated to, is not one of pre-judging someone on their skin color. Like I said - character and even culture, maybe - but not purely on skin color. I mean, we've even got quite a few mid to upper class mixed couples with mixed-looking kids, and white couples with adopted Black or Chinese kids, and it doesn't even faze most people anymore - we're used to it. In fact, I don't think I've ever heard someone that was originally from here use the "N" word in the 12 years I've lived here.


(Maybe you should come live here. I have to warn you though, that the taxes are pretty high







.)


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...they're actually cooler than the majority of the whites.



That sentence sounds funny


----------



## DrewB

Wow, just wow. I've read through this entire thread and I'm just shaking my head. Ignorance (and racism) is here to stay.


----------



## Pat6366




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrewB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, just wow. I've read through this entire thread and I'm just shaking my head. Ignorance (and racism) is here to stay.



Your conclusion is surprising, I didn't think anyone in this thread was being racist, perhaps you're trying too hard to find what you believe to be true.


----------



## colleycol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I live in Illinois. And Chicago is basically a bastion of liberalness.
> 
> 
> In all my years, I'm not gonna say that prejudice didn't exist in the surrounding suburbs where I grew up - because it certainly did - BIG TIME - but what their was has waned considerably in the last, oh, 40 or so years. Besides, in the last 15 years, many of the surrounding suburbs have become majority Hispanic (the city has got to be over 50%, easy), so most of the "not getting along" is between different factions of the same ethnic group (if you catch my drift).
> 
> 
> I admit that segregation and prejudice is still prevalent in some places (Harwood Heights - are you there?). But it certainly has nothing to do with "skin color". In the town I live in now (if not for the burgeoning, illegal alien population, which basically is practically "taking over" here, too, 40 miles out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), it's what would basically be called "multi-ethnic" - what many people would probably jokingly refer to as "The United Nations". In fact, there are quite a few African-Americans living here. And most others around here treat them just like anybody else - as long as they're reasonably respectable and not utter lowlifes - which, if they were, people wouldn't care if they were black or whatever - they'd let 'em know what they thought just the same. There are a couple of black guys around town I talk to fairly regularly when I see them - they're actually cooler than the majority of the whites.
> 
> 
> The average person here is also basically pretty accepting of gays, too, provided they're being as discreet and mature about their love life as most heteros are. This is, after all, a traditionally heavily Republican county. You never see heteros holding hands or kissing, so they're not gonna stand for any obvious shows of affection no matter who it is. I truly understand the premise now of all those jokes the late-night comedians crack about Republicans "never having sex". (There are a lot of religious "hypocrites" here, too, but that seems to be all over these days.)
> 
> 
> In fact, overall, this town is very open and welcome to anyone - as long as they're not troublemakers. The residents are generally pretty vigilant and the police are pretty active and responsive, and people like that don't last very long.
> 
> 
> So, it probably depends on where you live. But the general view, at least out here where I live now, and where a lot of people from where I grew up have relocated to, is not one of pre-judging someone on their skin color. Like I said - character and even culture, maybe - but not purely on skin color. I mean, we've even got quite a few mid to upper class mixed couples with mixed-looking kids, and white couples with adopted Black or Chinese kids, and it doesn't even faze most people anymore - we're used to it. In fact, I don't think I've ever heard someone that was originally from here use the "N" word in the 12 years I've lived here.
> 
> 
> (Maybe you should come live here. I have to warn you though, that the taxes are pretty high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .)



I grew up in Joliet, IL. I recently relocated to Seattle, WA. Hope to get back to IL one day. Loved the proximity to Chicago, Naperville, Northern Suburbs. The taxes in that area (Northbrook, Gurnee) are crazy.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrewB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, just wow. I've read through this entire thread and I'm just shaking my head. Ignorance (and racism) is here to stay.



Well, like I said - it probably depends on where you live. It's just not like that out here. If you're referring to the "authorities", EVERYONE gets picked on equally out here. As far as being "pulled over" while driving, it's just a racket and a means of bringing in revenue here. Don't matter what "color" your skin is. And the statistics bear that out.


Yeah, we get our share of "cop abuse" cases here - but it's not predominantly towards any specific "ethnic or racial" group.


All I'm saying is that it's not the way you think it is everywhere, and if you think it is, you need to get out of your own little world and mindset to see that. The same sort of "unfairness" and discriminatory BS goes on everywhere.


Hell, I'd rather be African-American and healthy in this society than someone who's mentally ill. You want to really see some shoddy treatment and attitude towards any kind of "group", you oughta look into THAT. Most of those people have more going against them than most, healthy African-Americans do. If you don't have your health, you ain't really got nuthin'. And people with "mental" health issues get the least of it, when it comes to treatment, help, and sympathy.


If that makes me "ignorant", then so be it.


----------



## westgate

up until imus said what he said, id not really heard any other pundits dis him for anything. i figure its cuz he could have them on his show and sell their books for them.now that hes off the air and sort of defenseless, im hearing other pundits bad mouth him and his show. 2 faced or what?


----------



## LL3HD

Anyone catch Bernard McGuirk, Imus's producer on Hannity and Colms last night? Pretty good show.


The funniest thing was, right after Bernie's segment, Hannity brought on Fox's new political correspondent for another story. This new correspondent happened to be Harold Ford Jr.


If you ever listened to the Imus show you'd know that Harold Ford Jr. was a big time regular. Imus supported him during and after the election more than Rove supports Bush. Imus had his lips permanently welded to Ford's bumper.


After the Imus incident, this Ford was harder to locate than a Crown Vic Ford taxi in the rain in midtown on a Friday night.


He looked a little squeamish trying to respond to Hannity's question regarding Imus... to say the least.


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone catch Bernard McGuirk, Imus's producer on Hannity and Colms last night? Pretty good show.
> 
> 
> The funniest thing was, right after Bernie's segment, Hannity brought on Fox's new political correspondent for another story. This new correspondent happened to be Harold Ford Jr.
> 
> 
> If you ever listened to the Imus show you'd know that Harold Ford Jr. was a big time regular. Imus supported him during and after the election more than Rove supports Bush. Imus had his lips permanently welded to Ford's bumper.
> 
> 
> After the Imus incident, this Ford was harder to locate than a Crown Vic Ford taxi in the rain in midtown on a Friday night.
> 
> 
> He looked a little squeamish trying to respond to Hannity's question regarding Imus... to say the least.



Damn..I wish I saw it. I am also sorry Ford abandoned Imus too. He was a regular and a good interview.


But he's also a politician so I shouldn't expect Ford to be anything but hypocritical..


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Damn..I wish I saw it. I am also sorry Ford abandoned Imus too. He was a regular and a good interview.



FYI.. Hannity is going to have Bernie on his radio show today (soon) which should be good but as I said, the real chuckle and surprise was seeing Ford last night following the interview.


----------



## snickersbar

Sure I'd love if it Sirius had its very own Racism channel. RACE WAR IS ON EVERYONE! RACE WAR RACEWAR!


----------



## J.H.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snickersbar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sure I'd love if it Sirius had its very own Racism channel. RACE WAR IS ON EVERYONE! RACE WAR RACEWAR!



Oh brillant thanks for that stupid post.


----------



## RaveD

Imus is suing CBS, claiming they had the power to hit the delay button and prevent his comments from going out over the air, and since they did not, they implicitly approved of the language.


Hate to say it, but he has a case there...


----------



## RAVEN56706

he does have A CASE


----------



## barbie845

Funny this article doesn't mention the delay button issue... But what it does mention tells me Imus does have a good case......



Imus won't go quietly

The talk show host has hired a top First Amendment lawyer, and an unusual clause in his contract could give him a $40 million payday, writes Fortune's Tim Arango.

FORTUNE Magazine

By Tim Arango, Fortune writer

May 2 2007: 12:48 PM EDT


NEW YORK (Fortune) -- Don Imus, the tousled and acerbic radio host whose racial remarks engendered a media storm that triggered a swift upending of his career, is not going away quietly even if the imbroglio has all but disappeared from the national conversation in the wake of the Virginia Tech massacre.


For Imus, who made a career out of operating in the murky space between sophomoric humor and high-brow political talk, there is the little matter of about $40 million left on his contract with CBS Radio - whose boss Les Moonves fired the shock jock on April 12. CBS' lawyers contend Imus was fired for cause and not owed the rest of the money.



But Imus has hired one of the nation's premiere First Amendment attorneys, and the two sides are gearing up for a legal showdown that could turn on how language in his contract that encouraged the radio host to be irreverent and engage in character attacks is interpreted, according to one person who has read the contract.


The language, according to this source, was part of a five-year contract that went into effect in 2006 and that paid Imus close to $10 million a year. It stipulates that Imus be given a warning before being fired for doing what he made a career out of - making off-color jokes. The source described it as a "dog has one- bite clause." A lawsuit could be filed within a month, this person predicted.


A CBS spokesman declined comment, and Imus, through his attorney, also declined an interview.


Bo Dietl, a private investigator and author who is a long-time Imus confidante and was a regular guest on the show, has been making the rounds of the cable talk shows defending his friend and had this to say to Fortune: "I just heard that there is a contract in place, and that he can't be fired without a warning."


----------



## RaveD

The case would be a lot stronger if he didn't go crazy with those apologies. He should have just stayed in character and said it was a stupid joke and that's that. By making public apologies he is basically admitting that "he did a bad thing" and this could backfire in his lawsuit.


It will be an interesting case to watch... if it ever makes it to the courts, which I doubt. CBS will probably pay him $20M and say goodbye.


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RaveD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The case would be a lot stronger if he didn't go crazy with those apologies. He should have just stayed in character and said it was a stupid joke and that's that. By making public apologies he is basically admitting that "he did a bad thing" and this could backfire in his lawsuit.
> 
> 
> It will be an interesting case to watch... if it ever makes it to the courts, which I doubt. CBS will proably pay him $20M and say goodbye.



20 mil may not be enough...Interesting reading here:


http://abcnews.go.com/TheLaw/Story?id=3135895 


A snippet....


By ELLEN DAVIS & CHRIS FRANCESCANI

ABC News Law & Justice Unit

May 3, 2007


Radio host Don Imus is going to sue CBS for $120 million, according to a draft copy of the complaint obtained by ABC News' Law & Justice Unit.


The suit is expected to be filed next week.


A draft copy of Imus's lawsuit says that the network expected him to be controversial and irreverent under the terms of his contract. And he claims Imus's show was on a five second delay that allowed the network to censor him if they wanted.


The draft points out that Imus wasn't fired for two weeks after the remarks were made.


Meanwhile, four former FCC commissioners contacted by ABC News say they do not believe that the speech was actionable under current federal guidelines that prohibit profanity or indecency on public airwaves.


Imus was fired April 12, after he made insensitive remarks about the Rutgers women's basketball team.


Martin Garbus -- a powerful First Amendment lawyer who represented controversial comedian Lenny Bruce -- said he would file a complaint against the network in the days ahead.


In a statement released by CBS in response to news stories about the impending lawsuit, CBS said that "We terminated Mr. Imus for cause. Based on the comments in question and relevant contract terms, we believe that the termination was appropriate and CBS would expect to prevail in any attempt by Mr. Imus to recover money for his actions."


The network is expected to rely on a clause in the radio talk show host's contract that says he can be terminated for 'just cause' if CBS determines that he used "distasteful or offensive words or phrases, the broadcast of which [CBS] believes would not be in the public interest or may jeopardize [the networks's] Federal license to operate..."


But Garbus, who has successfully defended hundreds of high profile First Amendment cases, said CBS still breached Imus' contract when the company fired him.


He cited a section of his client's employment contract today that says Imus' "services to be rendered are of a unique, extraordinary, irreverent, intellectual, topical, controversial and personal character and these components are desired by Company and are consistent with Company rules and policies."


While the lawsuit focuses on the contract, hovering above the dispute is the question of whether Imus's comments put the network in jeopardy with the FCC - which has been uncharacteristically aggressive in policing the airwaves in recently years.


One former FCC commissioner who spoke to ABC News suggested that CBS had gotten exactly what it had bargained for.


"The issue is one more of extremely poor judgement than it is an FCC issue," said ex-commissioner Harold Furtchgott-Roth.


----------



## LL3HD









Bernard McGurik from the Imus show is supposed to be debating the racist blowhole Al Sharpton on tonight's Hannity and Colms show.


Should be a riot.


----------



## joerod

HOWARD would QUIT! So would I...


----------



## coolstrategist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Well since 3 out of 4 crimes are committed by blacks in NYC chances are when police brutality cases happen, it's going to be against blacks.. In most communities the police are out of control, even in NYC. Since blacks commit a high % of crimes in NYC the high profile cases are usual against blacks...



Where do you come up with your statistics and information? Is this figure an arrest rate? A conviction rate? Is it for ALL crimes committed? In what specific areas? In what timeframe? Were any reversed? Is it black or non-white? How is that determined?


Don't just regurgitate things you heard without questioning the statistic and understanding what it really means. Arrest rates have been proven for decades to be biased. That is why it is an illegal question on job interviews. Conviction rates are also skewed in some areas.


I have a pond that I like to fish in. 3 out of 4 fish I catch are bass. So I am sure YOU assume the bass are more aggressive. As opposed to the reality that I am only fishing for bass and ignoring the numerous hungry catfish.


If you are going to cite racially charged stats at least back up your source and be specific with the statistic. You basically threw out a vague statistic to make a weak point.


But you did that before in this forum when you were commenting on Stern's contract. I had to read the SEC filing for you to give you the real facts. Take the time to research information and know what it means.


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolstrategist* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where do you come up with your statistics and information? Is this figure an arrest rate? A conviction rate? Is it for ALL crimes committed? In what specific areas? In what timeframe? Were any reversed? Is it black or non-white? How is that determined?
> 
> 
> Don't just regurgitate things you heard without questioning the statistic and understanding what it really means. Arrest rates have been proven for decades to be biased. That is why it is an illegal question on job interviews. Conviction rates are also skewed in some areas.
> 
> 
> I have a pond that I like to fish in. 3 out of 4 fish I catch are bass. So I am sure YOU assume the bass are more aggressive. As opposed to the reality that I am only fishing for bass and ignoring the numerous hungry catfish.
> 
> 
> If you are going to cite racially charged stats at least back up your source and be specific with the statistic. You basically threw out a vague statistic to make a weak point.
> 
> 
> But you did that before in this forum when you were commenting on Stern's contract. I had to read the SEC filing for you to give you the real facts. Take the time to research information and know what it means.



This issue has been dead for a couple of weeks now.. And I'm not going to bring it back to life..


I tell you what.. Try using Google, it's a marvelous thing. Look up Black crime in NYC and tell me what YOU come up with. I got these figures from a NYC Newspaper in an article written by a black reporter. ( I forgot his name right now and I'm not going to look it up).. If this is that important to you, do your own homework...


----------



## coolstrategist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This issue has been dead for a couple of weeks now.. And I'm not going to bring it back to life..
> 
> 
> I tell you what.. Try using Google, it's a marvelous thing. Look up Black crime in NYC and tell me what YOU come up with. I got these figures from a NYC Newspaper in an article written by a black reporter. ( I forgot his name right now and I'm not going to look it up).. If this is that important to you, do your own homework...



As I expected. Only you would generate a racially charged statistic then say the issue is "dead"...then you acknowledge you have no idea who initially reported it or where he got the information (except that he was black...how classic); and then you refuse to check your facts. Instead you ask me to check your misinformation...which I already did.


I once read in an article that there are invisible black helicopters spying on us. Did you see it too?


Ignorance is bliss. This is exactly why stereotypes are perpetuated. Geez...it must be nice to live in a world where nothing is validated as long as it supports your bias. Oh..I forgot...a black person was the author.


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolstrategist* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As I expected. Only you would generate a racially charged statistic then say the issue is "dead"...then you acknowledge you have no idea who initially reported it or where he got the information (except that he was black...how classic); and then you refuse to check your facts. Instead you ask me to check your misinformation...which I already did.
> 
> 
> I once read in an article that there are invisible black helicopters spying on us. Did you see it too?
> 
> 
> Ignorance is bliss. This is exactly why stereotypes are perpetuated. Geez...it must be nice to live in a world where nothing is validated as long as it supports your bias. Oh..I forgot...a black person was the author.




The Mods were very kind the first time we went through this, maybe you should have joined the discussion then instead of waiting weeks to join in. If you really want to discuss this topic I suggest you try a political forum..


Stats aside if you don't see that there is a HUGE crime problem in black communities, especially black on black crime, then let us know what view you see where ever you got your head stuck( in the sand, up your %$^) whatever.


And on that note I'll let you have the last word on this subject...


----------



## coolstrategist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Mods were very kind the first time we went through this, maybe you should have joined the discussion then instead of waiting weeks to join in. If you really want to discuss this topic I suggest you try a political forum..
> 
> 
> Stats aside if you don't see that there is a HUGE crime problem in black communities, especially black on black crime, then let us know what view you see where ever you got your head stuck( in the sand, up your %$^) whatever.
> 
> 
> And on that note I'll let you have the last word on this subject...



No need for a last word here. The more you type the more we learn about you.."stats aside"...another classic.


Thanks!


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.H.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am no fan of Imus by any means but the way he was treated this last week is disgraceful. He said something very stupid but should be completely ruined by that. So he should turn around and go to sirius and be free like he never has been. This whole thing has been a complete crock.



Sirius wont take Imus, who the hell would buy sirius to hear that old no ratings freak show


----------



## barbie845

From the NY Post...

http://www.nypost.com/seven/07022007...don_kaplan.htm 



By DON KAPLAN


July 2, 2007 -- Imus may be hitting the FAN again.


The radio rumor mill has turned the volume way up on reports that the return of Don Imus to WFAN is just around the corner.


And WFAN itself is fueling the reports.


While celebrating the sports station's 20th anniversary last Friday, Imus pals Mike Francesa and Chris Russo, of "Mike and the Mad Dog," hinted that a deal to bring the crusty talk-radio cowboy back is in the works.


"When we return to our regular schedule this September, I hope the team will once again be complete," Francesa said.


A few minutes before that, longtime Imus co-host Charles McCord also made a cryptic comment about having "looked into the rearview mirror . . . and some objects were closer than they appear."


Imus was fired in April for making a racist crack about the Rutgers women's basketball team.


The jock has received offers from other stations but cannot accept anything until he settles with CBS, the station's owner, what could become a contentious legal battle over his current contract, according to sources.


"If they keep him under contract, they'll keep shuffling interim hosts in and out all summer long and either bring Imus back this fall after the baseball season when the Rutgers story has grown cold, or just pay him to stay on the sidelines and out of the way," wrote one poster on the New York Radio Message Board, the go-to Internet site for radio insiders.


"I am convinced that CBS Radio is considering bringing back Imus in the Morning," wrote another regular poster.


"CBS presented a number of alternative programs to fill the Imus void, but perhaps only to wait for the climate to cool off. If Imus does indeed return, as, in my opinion, he should, I feel certain that the tone of the program will be considerably toned down."


Tapes from Imus' show were featured all morning on Friday, an unusual move for any radio station that had so recently fired its star.


WFAN program director Mark Chernoff justified the broadcast, saying Imus' contribution to the station could not be ignored.


Meanwhile, Imus' lawyer, Martin Garbus, has reportedly been trying to use his client's threatened multimillion-dollar lawsuit against CBS Radio as leverage for reinstatement, while CBS has prepared a countersuit that it plans to file the minute Imus starts the legal showdown.


The Imus camp believes the talk-show host is owed somewhere in the neighborhood of $40 million on his current deal.


CBS believes there were stipulations in his contract that allowed them to fire him without repercussions.


----------



## LL3HD

DON IMUS BACK ON THE AIR

By PETER LAURIA


NY POST

November 1, 2007 -- It's official: Don Imus is coming back to the airwaves, confirming a story first written by The Post in August.

Citadel Broadcasting Corporation and 77 WABC Radio announced today the return of radio's lone cowboy Don Imus as the station's new morning host beginning Monday, Dec. 3.


A source involved with the deal said that Imus signed a 5-year deal with Citadel that pays him between $5 million and $8 million annually.


Imus is bringing his team back to the radio on 77 WABC, including newsman Charles McCord, and is unseating the incumbent, highly rated "Curtis and Kuby" show. The show will air 6:00 a.m. to 10:00 a.m. on 77 WABC and will be syndicated nationally by the ABC Radio Network.


"We are ecstatic to bring Don Imus back to morning radio," said 77 WABC President and General Manager Steve Borneman.


"Don's unique brand of humor, knowledge of the issues and ability to attract big-name guests is unparalleled. He is rested, fired up and ready to do great radio on the nation's most listened to News/Talk radio station, 77 WABC," said Borneman.


Imus is also in talks on a separate television deal akin to the one he had with MSNBC though the source was unsure if those negotiations would be wrapped up in time to announce a deal simultaneous with the Citadal one.


Among the television stations talking with Imus about a deal is RFD-TV, a farming-focused satellite television network that was previously granted exclusive access to Imus' ranch for a documentary that aired over Labor Day weekend.


While Imus will begin his return on that station alone-just six short months after being universally ostracized for calling the Rutgers University women's basketball team "nappy-headed hos"--the source said it is "more likely than not" that the radio raconteur will eventually be syndicated across ABC Radio's 22 stations.


In a previous interview with The Post back in August, Citadel Communications CEO Farid Suleman said that he thought Imus' availability represented an opportunity and that he would consider hiring him only if he could make the numbers work.


Such modesty belies the "can't lose" proposition that bringing Imus back is for Suleman. If the shock jock flames out in his return, Suleman can point to Imus' comments about the Rutgers University women's basketball team as having tarnished him forever. If the public embraces Imus' second act, Suleman will earn kudos for giving him another chance.


The Rutgers controversy made Imus the object of vitriol from liberal leaders such as Sen. Hillary Clinton and the Rev. Al Sharpton. Clinton even referred to Imus as "Satan" - and called his remarks "small-minded bigotry."


But Suleman is no stranger to controversial radio hosts and industry observers said he has the ego to absorb the scrutiny that will come with shepherding Imus back onto the air. To be sure, Suleman and his former Infinity and Westwood One cohort Joel Hollander were responsible for putting Fox News host Bill O'Reilly on the radio and bringing back Marv Albert to call "Monday Night Football" games after he was accused of biting a sex partner in 1997.


Moreover, in August, Suleman signed a deal to return Bob Grant back to WABC-AM in New York after 11 years in exile for comments he made about Commerce Secretary Ron Brown following the fatal crash of Brown's plane.


According to the source, Suleman has no plans to reach out to the African-American community or the Rutgers University women's basketball team prior to or after Imus' return.

http://www.nypost.com/seven/11012007...air_484472.htm


----------



## LL3HD

Here is another good article...

http://www.crainsnewyork.com/apps/pb...FREE&nocache=1 


WABC-AM goes for right-wing consistency

Matthew Flamm


Published: November 2, 2007 - 2:43 pm


Talk news station WABC-AM is now ideologically pure, but its top executive says it's for business, not political, reasons.


Civil rights lawyer Ron Kuby, the station's only liberal talker, got the axe Thursday afternoon. He had been co-host of Curtis and Kuby in the Morning for nearly eight years.


Friday morning, WABC's drive-time show, renamed Curtis in the Morning, was hosted by Mr. Kuby's longtime right-wing foil, Curtis Sliwa.


The morning slot will be filled by Don Imus when he returns to radio Dec. 3 nearly eight months after he was forced off WFAN-AM for making racist comments. Mr. Imus has traditionally been difficult to pigeonhole politically.


Mr. Sliwa will be staying on somewhere at the station after Mr. Imus arrives, according to Phil Boyce, vice president of news talk programming for parent company Citadel Broadcasting.


Mr. Kuby's law office put out a press release Friday morning in which the fired host contended that his liberal views were no longer welcome at the station, whose biggest stars are Rush Limbaugh and Sean Hannity.


Ideologically, Curtis fits in better, Mr. Kuby says. You bring on Imus, you get rid of the last leftie, and you have, We're angry white men, and we-hate-Hillary-all-the-time' radio.


Mr. Boyce responds that the decision to take Mr. Kuby off the air was driven by business, not ideology. Having a politically consistent lineup keeps listeners tuned in, he says.


I want the Rush Limbaugh audience to stick around for Sean Hannity, and I want the Hannity audience to stick around for Mark Levin, Mr. Boyce says. I'm paid to get ratings, and that formula works.


He adds that WABC is the top ranked New York station for weekly time spent listening, according to Arbitron's spring survey. The station ranked 12th overall with a 3.1 share of listeners age 12 and up.


Mr. Boyce also noted that Sen. Hillary Clinton will likely not be the only politician Mr. Imus bashes, adding: There'll be a lot of Bush-bashing, too.


----------



## LL3HD

What I don't understand is this new portrayal of Imus as a Conservative voice.







He's about as conservative as Ed Asner .










Just because Imus hates Mrs. Clinton, and probably for his own selfish reasons, the media now reinvents him as Rush's right wing grandpa. What a crock.


This really screws me up. I used to alternate primarily between the Imus program and the Curtis and Kuby show ever since Stern left the air. Then, after Imus got booted I listened mainly to Curtis and Kuby actually getting used to them, especially with Warner Wolf. Now that they're gone, I'm going to be stuck with a castrated Imus show. I hope Bernard gets a mike. Rumor has it that he will stay off mike. This blows.


----------



## hdtv00

Come to teh dark side brother lol sirius awaits. Join the loyal 1.2 million lol. Nah I don't actually have a sirius but I still listen to stern daily. Oh I'll add stern was shocked by this and how kuby got better ratings than imus did yet they fired him, maybe your post few up there explains the why part. What little ratings either get your post least makes some sense.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/10291310
> 
> 
> Imus won't go to Sat radio not due to Stern, A&A, or anything other than the fact that he has no listeners any longer. Imus did NBC and CBS a favor by saying what he did. Imus has not had a big audience for about 10 years now and his once bountiful ad revenues were drying up around him. The cash cow he once was is now a skeleton in the middle of a road and turning to dust. The sad thing in this is there will be a lot of people who believe this was some sort of victory for blacks, when all it really was is a victory for corporate America.



i guess as of 6 a.m. on 12-03-07 someone must love donny and the gang. cuz they're back at wabc.


----------



## mercury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/12771076
> 
> 
> i guess as of 6 a.m. on 12-03-07 someone must love donny and the gang. cuz they're back at wabc.




And the duo at WFAN boomer and Carton just pulled a Higher rating then imus had before he left.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mercury* /forum/post/12771959
> 
> 
> And the duo at WFAN boomer and Carton just pulled a Higher rating then imus had before he left.










Yeah... I saw that too. I am not surprised that Imus' ratings are not soaring but I am shocked at how these two are pulling in new listeners. I have to admit I tune in more than I expected (to Boomer and CC).




> Quote:
> Craig Carton, Boomer Esiason do well in ratings
> 
> The first full ratings book since Craig Carton and Boomer Esiason began at WFAN is out, and the station is more than pleased with the results.
> 
> 
> In Arbitron's fall survey, which covered Sept. 20 through Dec. 12, the new morning drive team secured better numbers than Don Imus did in the fall of 2006 in the station's primary target demographic of men ages 25-54.
> 
> 
> WFAN ranked sixth in the demo with an average 3.9 percent share of the audience, compared to 3.7 for Imus the previous year, and it attracted a total average weekly audience 26 percent higher than Imus'.
> 
> 
> Imus' numbers compare more favorably if you count all humans, including old people and women. But the new show not only is serving the core demo nicely but also helping attract younger listeners.
> 
> 
> WFAN was up 58 percent from last year in men ages 18-34 during morning drive time.
> 
> 
> On ESPN 1050, the national Mike and Mike'' show was 15th among men 25-54 with a 2.5 share.
> 
> 
> Carton and Esiason finished second to WBAB on Long Island and first in New Jersey.
> 
> 
> The Mike and the Mad Dog'' show on WFAN ranked first in afternoon drive time with a share of 6.9. Over all days and times, WFAN ranked second in its key demo behind WSKQ, a Spanish-language station.
> 
> 
> WFAN ranked first from 7 p.m. to midnight with a 6.1 share, a first for the station.
> 
> http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/wa...siason_do.html


----------



## LenSp

With Imus, only one thing counts -- how many US Senators and their staffs are listening. The blowhards of the Senate listen and for many advertisers, an ad on Imus (on the radio or MSNBC before) is an ad aimed at the World's Most Exclusive Club -- a club that can cost a company billions with a simple add on to a bill in committee. Howard Stern can't move the Senate. Hannity and Rush are anathema to the Senate Democrats. Only Imus gives the advertisers a direct line to the pompous ones of both parties.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LenSp* /forum/post/12773668
> 
> 
> With Imus, only one thing counts -- how many US Senators and their staffs are listening.... Only Imus gives the advertisers a direct line to the pompous ones of both parties.



He’s not there yet. He _had_ tremendous clout prior to his faux pas but he hasn’t re-pulled his Excalibur. I doubt that he will.


----------



## westgate

i listened to the 1st 2 weeks (10 shows) and then seem to have lost interest. too much advertising, imo.


if i could get rfdtv i might watch/listen but comcast here in vt doesnt offer it.


----------



## chaz01

Imus is just a nappy headed...............awwwww forget it!


----------

